# Woking nuffield part 21



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home as promised  

good luck     

pam xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yaayyyyy I'm the first one this time - been waiting for this!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

1st the worst
2nd the best

Who wants to be the dirty donkey?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh go on then!
  
Minow x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've just started my jabs - at last. A bit late in the evening but I've only just got back from accupuncture. 
Much better being able to do it in my tum and not im in my leg!

Sarah x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah-Good luck with the jabs honey  yeah its less painful in your tum, as there is more fat on the tummy area 

Beaker-Tell me why have they kicked you out of the muppets  

Wildcat- I WANT ONE OF THOSE is an account i gained 4 years ago at work we do all there deliveries there gadgets are wicked, they asked me if i would be in there brochure on a space hopper ...er nope


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls, well as you can by these     i didnt win anything at Bingo, i got so close needed one number to win £500...... damn that woman in the smoking section   . Anyway I will now tell you lovely ladies about my win I had 2 weeks before my first ICSI cycle. It was only the second time I had been and it was the Dream ticket which all Gala bingo halls take part in. I won £5000.....you should of heard me and my mates scream......and that was for one line. So thanks to Gala bingo, I got my first tx free.....handy really as we weren't getting any freebies off the NHS. 
I have never won since. 
Alisha and Fingers - thanks for answering my questions in an earlier post...bubbles etc
Emma - i found the Yoga class through Adult Ed....maybe they have something in your area...this one is in Hounslow.....whats your hair like 
Hi Lady Tara glad you decided to join us you looked so lonely on the other thread  
Cheesy....WOW you look fab.......i think i know your Dad......but not sure where from
Monkeylove......sorry your dinner was spoilt by insensitive friends....i have plenty of those.
Minow....i thought you were sending AF to me.....where is she, Oh and I am scar free as well
Kate - hope you get your PC sorted....we will miss you
Budgie -  with DR
Nvh- how lucky with the Insurance money....hope it is all above board
Evening to everyone else although it will probably be the morning when you guys read this

for you all
Love Ali xxxxxx

AF dance for me 
[fly]              [/fly]


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies - I'm the first to post today as I've been up since 6.15am as MrWildcat had to be in the office to cover someone else this morning and conduct an interview that the lovely HR people had arrange for 8.30am - he called when he was 5 mins on the train to tell me that he doesn't need to do it now as the person who was supposed to be doing it has finally got back to them    So I'm sitting here at this ungodly hour wondering what to do.

Ali - a £500 is fantastic I wish I could win money, that would be nice. I once won £50 worth of ice cream in a local radio competition! I'm currently deflecting the witch so here she is for you:     

Emma - I love iwantoneofthose - such cool gadgets!  You should have been their spacehopper girl that would have been fun. Do yo have many internet companies on your books? I bet they are a good target for you as so many of them ship stuff these days.

Sarah - well done on donig your first jabs. I've never done one in my leg as I have lots of fat in my tummy to soak up the pain! I did my last pregnyl yesterday myself  You are on the road now - won't be long before you get your  

  Sticky vibes for me today ladies please - It's day 6 after fertilisation which is probably implantation day - I can't find the sticky vibes smiley thing though


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Where is everyone? I hate this being up super early thing, no-one else is awake!  - I'll just have to sit here and talk to myself then


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning wildcat - finally joined you - have just got to work and am having a lovely cup of decaf tea!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

oops - sorry boss just came up !! Lots and lots of sticky vibes for you today


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm here  

Trying to catch up with all the


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just for you Wildcat 

Feeling really pooey this morning - had a bad nights sleep (too many dreams) and have someone coming to the house to talk about the insurance claim ina  few minutes. Have a thumping headache and could do with crawling back into bed right now.
Hopefully headache will be gone by the time I go to the hairdressers. Am being frivolous and having highlights - can't stand the frumpy look any more 

Hope everyone is ok 
Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

Wildcat I am normally up at 6 most mornings so if I had a PC at home, I'd be on   wishing you loadsa of luck still, half way there now honey    

Ali, my dad didnt come to my wedding, which picture are you talking about, could be my eldest brother or my FIL, do you live in Berkshire then?

Didnt get my 10 minutes last night   he is on 12 hour day shifts all week, had his dinner and fell asleep, mind you so did I at 9.30 so I reckon its gonna have to be the weekend   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Deb for the Sticky vibes icon thing - where does it live? I couldn't see it anywhere!  Drink some water - it helps with headaches and get some paracetamol into you! can't have you feeling pooey all day - not nice!

Fingers - hope you are having a lovely cup of tea. I just had my bran flakes for breakkie - with skimmed milk (yuk)

Cheesy - good morning honey - how is bubs today?  

I forgot to mention earlier (how could I) I had a dream last night that I was in a lift with Brad Pitt and another guy who looked like him - and I got snogged by Brad!! MMMMMMMMM Didn't want to wake up - would have taken them both on!     Didn't get the big O yet though - both Emma and I had one last time and it was a nice way to wake up!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Brad Pitt eh...... <starts daydreaming>


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry to butt in girls but i just wanted to tell you BRAD IS MINE so get your paws off 

pam xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

How is everyone? Sorry i havent been on for ages, had pneumonia so been in and out of hospital and resting.  Cheesy thanks for the pm, its was nice to see you were thinking about me.

Well, i will need a few hours to catch up on whats been going on...

Wildcat, wel done on your two embies, sending sticky vibes for implantation!

Cheesy, the wedding photos looked lovely.

Em, and Kt are you starting treatment in oct?

Hi to everyone else

Bendybird.xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

[me=MrWildcat]wonders why I'm never in the lift with wildcat during "those dreams"  [/me]

Honestly, it's getting uncontrollably smutty around here - way too saucy for my delicate ears ...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

BENDY!!!!!!!! there you are - honey we've all been so worried about you.  Are you ok now? Poor you. If you read back through the messages we were all shouting for you the other day - so don't worry love - everyone missed you  

Sorry ladies - Brad is mine for the day   - I'll share him with you tomorrow 

MrWildcat - cos I was with BRAD!!!! sorry babe, you wiil have to wait until tomorrow too


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Is it good form to start a row with DW on here?!!!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm glad I'm going out to avoid this marital harmony


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Row? LOL whats that then?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Bendy

welcome back   

sorry you have been poorly and I hope you are on the road to a speedy recovery

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Bendy - sorry you've been so unwell, glad you are feeling better now though!

Charlies-mum - you are beaker right? or have I got that wrong?  i am really confused  

Ali - good goin on the £5k win! wow!!!

Cheesy - you'll have to keep your legs crossed a little while longer!  

Wildcat - read loads about the big 'O' dream!  never experienced it myself!  There is a thread about 'O's during the 2ww and its fascinating.
Have you read it?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Forgot to add for the wildcats! 
            
can't find the the sticky vibes thing either!!!!

Cheesy/Budgie - spoke to dh last night about the Heatherwood thing, and he said reading was nearer!  so thats one decision
made! talk about planning ahead!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - I think I have read it yes, it seems to happen quite often   So i'm looking forward to mine if I get one this time - it seems it's OK to have a O during the 2ww - although it should be DIY rather than BMS as sex is not allowed  

Due to my boredom I was reading the news on the Sun site - I went to read my monthly horoscopes with mystic meg - I almost fell of my chair when I read this:  A rare second new moon, or a blue moon, in your prize chart makes you a winner. It is the most fertile month, too, and could bring baby news. 

OMG - let it be TRUE - anyone else a Taurus?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG - how cool is that! wish I was a taurus now!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cool Wildcat! 

NVH - Beaker is Dead. Long Live Charlies-Mum


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all  

Hope everyone well this morning. Grey and wet here, good thunder during the night!
Just burnt my finger on a mug, getting it out of the microwave....it had done that super heating thing that some things sometimes do.....ow it hurts! Been there with it under cold water for ages but still hurts  

Got my hypnotherapy CD in the post this morning so will let you know how I get on with it once I've had time to listen which may not be today as we have a log delivery this morning and then that will all need moving which will take hours and then I have to head off for the weekend for work!

Wildcat - what did it say for Leo? How exciting for you...is Mystic Meg usualy acurate? Don't go falling off chairs though as that can't be good.

Mr Wildcat I guess the important thing is that you weren't in the lift....if you were and Brad was chosen over you then that really would be cause for on line row but I guess Wildcat was just having to make do with whoever was there in you absence!   

5K win - wow I might take up Bingo. How fantastic to have such luck....puts my £9.80 in its place....still as I said if I get enough of those I'll be laughing!

WHy is Beaker not Beaker now?  I get easily confused!

Finger throbbing so gona find some aloe to put on it, back in a bit
lol
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

blimey Wildcat how spooky  

I never had the big O during 2ww and had sex twice in the last week  

love and luck to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG Bendy my poor little sis are you ok now honey  how did mr r cons meeting go you never told us  yes im hoping to start after next a/f so probably d21 will be middle of october 

Cheesy-Well...did you last night   

Wildcat-   

Hi to everyone else

Ali-Had my hair cut bit too short, so have made another appt to have more hair extensions in


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG, now I'm freaked out - I went to the russell grant site - the first thing it says on there for my monthly is:  If you've been thinking of having a baby, discuss the matter on the 1st, when you and your partner will be in perfect accord. 

I know it's probably all rubbish as I generally don't read or even believe them - but I'm liking these ones    

Minow - your poor finger - ouch. I did that once, now I heat liquid in a plastic jug and pour into a mug - do you have any ice to hand??  MrW is a Leo, so I'm hoping he wins the lottery - it says:  THE theme of your month is money. The sun and an extra-powerful new moon give you the energy, ideas and luck to help you earn and win cash. After months in reverse, Pluto is racing forward and turns a hobby into a money-maker, leaving you free to do as you please. Better still is knowing you are with people who value you. Venus is ready to reveal whose love could be just right for you.

If MrW and Brad were in the lift together I'd have to tell Mr W to wait as he gets me always - it's Brads turn - but if they play nicely they can share , besides if Brad brings Angelina then I'm sure MrW would want a slice of that ....(I'm being  such a naughty minx today!)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma

no I didnt    he is doing 12 hour day shifts, had dinner and fell asleep    

what happended with the hair, why they cut it too short for you to have and pay for extensions now    did they do similiar to when you worked in a hairdresser and cut someones hair


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat you'll get in trouble!  
Gonna have to go and read my stars now!

Emma - ooops too short eh!    hope it grows back quickly!

Minow - ouch! you're poor finger!    any washing today?     (hope you and wildcat have showered already)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Not showered yet here! Poooooeeeeeee!  . Gona wait until after I've shifted all the logs.

Wildcat - although the money would really come in handy (perhaps it is talking about my lottery win of £9.80?) I'd much rather have your prediction please!

No washing today either. Got that all done yesterday so can pack today! (am I a real washerwoman?!  )

WIldcat - I was trying to help with my post about Brad - you really are naughty. Mr Wildcat I think you need to control you wife a bit more....she might lead us all astray!  

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcats-Brad and angelina, will you two pack it in 

Cheesy-The funny thing is i already have extensions, but wanted a slight fringe at the front but she got a bit scissor happy with shaping it around the front, so i told her i want longer extensions added  d/f liked it though  was even thinking of going for the victoria beckham bob   why do we always do something drastic after a trauma  

Nvh-When do you think you will be getting your money??

Ali-Wow cant believe you one £5000 might have to start playing bingo


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Morning ladies! I'm sooo crap at this regular posting lark, forgive me!

Glad to see you seem to be in high/cheeky spirits this morning ha ha!

Had initial consultation yesterday, left home at 7am, signed in at 9am and waited for 45 mins before we were finally told that Mr C wouldnt be available til 1230.  Not the best first impression to give us!

When we did see Mr C we were surprised to be told that MrG is now showing very fertile SA results went from 3%, 5% and zero normal forms to a whopping great 73% - THANK YOU ACCUPUNCTURE! 

So we can have IVF rather than ICSI now.  We actually talked him into doing half and half as there is obviously still a prob with the sperm as we still arent preggers.  We were dismayed to be told that we can only have 1 emby popped back in.  Didnt see that one coming and will talk to him about it again next time as were are not convinced this is the best option for us. He said it is new hospital policy as everyone has been having twins - well, we would LOVE twins so why cant we have that option too?  I realise the risks involved but am worried that by only having the 1 emby put back that we are only getting half the chance of a baby.

OK OK - from no posts to a very long one!  Feel better though for getting it off my chest!

MrsG x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MrsG

I only had one emby and it worked first time for me (I know I am exceptionally lucky and blessed). These guys know what they are doing so i would take what they say on board.
BUT at the end of the day you need to be comfortable as its your body.

Anyway I'm off to the hair dressers so speak later.

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrsg-Good news about Mrg's results   yes the one embie thing happend with a few of us but at e/t we had 2 put back im 32 mr r did say if i was 30 or under definatly would be one with the chance of triplets and quads they could die and have probs...i met a lovely lady in woking who had 2 children from f/e/t at woking and she had bought her little son along about 5mths old as she was trying again, she told me she had triplets but two of them didnt make it and she gave birth to all 3 at 6mths she said she would never have two put back again  its down to you and Mr C at the end of the day...

See girls Mr R wouldnt keep you waiting like that


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mrs G, I do wonder if it because of your age on the embie front. We have talked to them about it but have said we definately want 2. I am 34 though and aslo dh is a twin so I'm not sure that they would really try and stop us. How can you tell a twin that he shoudln't have twins!?

MR C has nver kept me waiting, maybe it was a minor blip!

Great news on the wrigglers though. YAY!

Got to go and get ready for the logs now but have jsut been looking up Leo forecasts and all talking about bloomin money, none mention babies. Not happy so won't read any more. What use is money if we've got no children to use it on or leave it too?!

Gota go now
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrsG - I knew theyy were heading down the 1 embie route, but didn't know that it was there new policy!
I think its more on a case by case basis really rather than anything else!  
With all these twin pregnancies they are talking about, why isn't it any of us!!!!!!!!!!  
If my fet doesn't work, i am going to insist on 2 - but thats my personal opinion! 

Mr C is naughty for keeping you waiting for that long, but he couldv'e been doing a egg collection or something,
so I am sure it was more than justified.  Mr C and Mr R do work very hard and have lots of ladies to look after.  

Emma - think that the money will come through in about 5 wks or so! haven't sent the forms of yet!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bendy - welcome back hon - poor you   we missed you!!

Wildcat - I'm taurus too - although my tx doesn't start till early October so doesn't really apply... Hope it does for you and Mr W though  

Minow - poor finger  

Ali - Might have to go to bingo with you!! 

Mrs G95 - excellent increase on SA results - not so good to be kept waiting like that  
I'm a bit worried now coz I'm under Mr C and I want 2 put back if we get enough


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

But don't forget that twin/triplet pregnancies are quite dangerous for both mother and child(ren)..... that's the real reason they have this new policy in place and I can't disagree with that.

Having said that - it doesn't concern me cos apparently the chance of me conceiving is so small that they will always but 2 in!

It's interesting how they change their policies though....like at my follow-up cons after the m/c Mr R recommended a fresh cycle next time as "with only 3 frosties the risk is high none will survive". So we did a fresh cycle.
Now he's telling us that we should do FET because our frosties are of such high quality and they always recommend using them first rather than do a fresh cycle?


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

I think it may be because I'm only 28 but he should have said that instead of saying it was a blanket policy.  The info we were given to take home said they prefer to go for one emby in some circumstances - so he has contradicted the info pack and left us feeling confused and bit miffed that he hasnt just been honest and clear with us. Dont feel THAT happy with either option - only one emby = more risk of it not sticking V two embies = more risk of problems if they both stick.  Its such a minefield!

Mr C had 7 IVF's to do so it was a justified wait but bad comms not to let us know sooner!

Thanks for you thoughts chicks, much appreciated.  MUST GO AND DO SOME HOUSEWORK NOW AND STOP THINKING ABOUT IT SO MUCH! x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee im back and ive missed so much  and missed you all so much toooo 

Poor Bendy glad your on the mend love 

Cheesy you looked fab in your pics thanks for sharing them! 

Ali wow you cleaned up at Gala didnt you!  im off to bingo and then out for dinner for a mates birthday wish me luck 

Wildcat its crap being on the 2ww and waking up mega early too! get back to sleep and wait for brad  sticky  coming your way!!

Guess what?? They are waking our   this arvo,       I hope they behave and thaw nicely

Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Nice to have you back honey..how was it Come on frosties be good and thaw nicely for mummy and daddy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

welcome back Gill, hope your embies do the deed


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill

                  for the thaw!  Will be
keeping   on you as my two will have to go through the same in october!  Oh i hope they wake up lovely and ready
to see their mummy!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive only been working and out in the evenings so ive missed my FF fix!!

Im clearing out the study as we are having new carpet fitted tonight, so much crap I have  Im like a womble collecting bits and bobs, so Im having a clear out today to get my ebay stuff ready for the dreaded 2ww, got to keep busy!!

Im a bit miffed DH arranged for the carpet fitter to come tonight I really wanted a quite dinner and a nice bath to sort my hairy legs and lady garden for Mr R tom as I have to be at accupuncture at 7am tom, so I wanted a early night but now I have stepson for dinner plus the carpet fitter at 7pm and then will have to put study back together after!!  rant over ta for listening  

Hey ho
Gill


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi girls

Just thought i'd pop on this thread to say hello.  I was lurking on ff earlier this year but haven't been on this thread before.  I might not be able to post regularly but just wanted to wish you all the best, whatever stage you are at in your treatment, especially to Wildcat for your 2ww and to Gill for your thaw. 

I had et last week and am in 2ww and test on Wednesday next week.  Already have a 3 year old DS from previous attempt at a different clinic.  This is my second ICSI at Woking, had a failed cycle in March/April this year.  Was feeling a bit negative as on my failed cycle had grade 1, 4 cell embies put back on day two - and that did'nt work.  This time the best one put back was a grade 2/3 4 cell and also 3 cell.  Feeling a bit more positive today although don't feel pregnant yet!  

Bye for now.

Emerald


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I thought you went to Ireland but thats Myra    sorry 
Tell d/h to sort it all out while your sorting yourself for Mr R 

Emerald-Good luck for this cycle


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh gill - you  don't want the carpet matching catching you sorting out your lady garden now!  
Tell dh to cancel so you two can enjoy this evening before the dreaded 2ww!  

Good luck emerald!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

no i dont want the carpet man catching me out   NVH Carpet matching catching

I once read in a magazine about a lady who trimmed her publics and put them in an M&S carrier bag, a little while later she returned something to M&S tipped the bag out on the counter and the item tumbled out along with the pubes  I would have died!!!

Anyone got any cringey moments they wish to share?? I have but i'll wait....................

Gill


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

morning all

I have a v busy day today so probably won't be able to post but wanted to say hi and wish Gill good luck with embies thawing today. When you see them ask if they met ours in the freezer and how they're doing.

I am a taurus as well so hoping that those good vibes go over into October! 

I had 1 embie put back on the clinic's advice and they froze the other 4 - we thought it was worth going with the clinic's advice the first time. With the FET I think we will go with 2 (if we have 2 that make it) and probably 2 on the next fresh cycle, if we need another cycle. I guess with the 1st cycle they are not sure how it is going to work so perhaps that's why they recommend just one? 

Have good days all


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh come on lets have a laugh, who's got a story to tell  

Did anyone watch how clean is your house last night................ NOW THAT IS A TIP


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello

Glad to see you are all cheerful today.

Welcome back Bendy.

I am getting really annoyed with my drs.  Trying to get copies of my last few yearly tests to take to Woking, its a nightmare, its not like i'm asking for much.  If no luck this week i'm just going to phone Woking and get them done again there.  I was hoping to avoid paying.

Think the 1 or 2 embie thing must be judged per circumstance.  When we went for our meeting to get drug planner his time.  We asked if 2 would be put back.  The nurse said we could have what we wanted.  She agreed that if putting 2 back had not worked twice it would be silly to put back 1.  Perhaps they think its less likely to work for me anyway.................... 

I don't mind going with what they say but I don't want them to keep changing their mind depending on which nurse/consultant we see.  

Sorry Cheesy just noticed that we are supposed to be having a laugh and I just moaned.  Yes saw how clean is your house.  I felt sorry for the dogs!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-   no i didnt see it 

Budgie-I know my gp is the same it took me 2 mths and 3 times asking for my smear results before they finally gave them to me  so all my tests now i have at woking as you just dont need the stress of worrying about test results


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Budgie you have to go with what you want!!! I totally agree that depending on who you see the advice differs slightly.

I didnt see that programm 

We will be going with 2 this time fingers crossed! 

Come on embarrasing stories please................................... who's first??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok I'll go first

I was at my boyfriends house (now hubby) and we were jiggy and I was on top with his dressing gown on, the door flung open, his mum "drove" in, looked at us, looked away sharpish then proceeded to open the curtains, and say "Coffee anyone?" and walked out. I literally felt him flop inside me in the process  

I nearly died and we both cracked up laughing and I waiting and was late to leave for work as wanted to leave when they had gone out.............. loads more but lets hear the others  

They told me years later, they heard and knew and his mum was embarassed downstairs hence she came and disturbed us, she could have knocked on the door!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy     thats funny, i cant think of any at the moment


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Can't think of a story but heres a joke: an old one i'm afraid

A train hits a bus load of nuns and they all perish.

They are all in heaven trying to enter the pearly gates.

St. Peter asks the first nun, "Sister Karen, have you ever had any contact with a willy?"

She giggles and replies, "Well once I touched the head of one with the tip of my finger".

St. Peter says "OK, dip the tip of your finger in the holy water and pass through the gate".

St. Peter asks the next nun the same question, "Sister Elizabeth, have you ever had any contact with a willy?"

The nun is a little reluctant but replies "Well I once fondled and stroked one"

St. Peter says "OK, dip your whole hand in the holy water and pass through the gate"

All of a sudden theres a lot of commotion in the line of nuns, one nun is pushing her way to the front of the line.  When she reaches the front St. Peter says "Sister, Sister! What seems to be the rush?"

The nun replies "If i'm going to have to gargle that holywater, I want to do it before Sister Mary sticks her **** in it!"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

thats good budgie


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oooooo Cheesy 

Years ago with an ex I had a really bad case of thrush and called him at work when he asked how I was I told him ......

"Ive got that bl***y thrush back again and the doctor said you need to rub the cream on your bits to!" he quickly said "ooo hang on a mo ill take you off of hands free!" he was in the van with 2 other blokes   every time I saw them down the pub they said the phrase from silence of the lambs remember "it rubs the lotion on its skin"   silly boys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill    how embarrassing omg!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh no cheesy!  you  a bit of a sex goddess!  

Gill - don't know what I was saying! 'matching catching'   just ignore me!

I have a story....embarrassing more than anything!
I work for a japanese company and had a video conference with Belgium and Ukraine the other day.
In the UK there was me and two out japanese guys.  I was running late and peeked through the window, saw the japanese
and just walked passed them all and sat down.  Looked at the tv screen and then the people in the room who was looking at me
and realised it was the wrong japanese people! I had only barged in on someone elses meeting.  Everyone in the room and on the tv went
quiet!  I was so so     

   budgie


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

brilliant Gill  

NVH Loved to have seen their faces and yours   Not a sex god honey, just the first few honeymoon years, you know how it is, which it was the same now


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

It still makes me blush 

NVH poor you    

cheesy you minx 

come on keep them coming.............. Emma I sooo cant believe you dont have any cringe moments


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh you do Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-all your faces must of been a picture  

I cant think of any..why cheesy if you know any i have told you before please tell as im going


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Just thought of another had to stop mid hoovering to spill......

Same ex at 17 years old, he took my car to get something done on it and when he returned he was sat outside my house with music blaring cracking up laughing    

when i went out I was morified to find him playing a tape with me singing along to whitney " I believe children are the future" at the top of my voice thinking I was the dogs   

I had taped  myself and they recorded the charts on the same tape, I cried


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill you make me laugh


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I can just picture that!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

gill thats funny

I havent really got a funny one i can think of..only this one was recent. when i got my last scan at woking they bought me in a pack for ivf pregnancies and gave me this book called Emma's Diary..i nearly cried and said thanks to Leah as thought they have made me a special book with all my notes while i was going through ivf..she then explained that its a standard book given to mums to be    i was so embarresed i couldnt stop


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi woking girlies

can anyone tell me how long it takes for test results to come back?

Ive had most apart from cmv and hiv, hep b + c

i have consultation 3/10 and really wanted to know how long i would be waiting to have my icsi bearing in mind im egg donating.  very impatient i know but since i recieved the letter i cant think of anything else 

love tara


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, classic, sure your not blonde  

Tara - mind took 2 weeks for the HIV ones, but I did have to pester them and give them deadlines to agree to, prevention better than cure and all that  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma thats classic  that made me chuckle 

I wonder if any ladies have actually been sitting up in bed waiting to go down for EC with those paper pants on their heads! Now that would be funny  I thought they were for my head 

tara results are usally back in about a week I think, which tests are you waiting for?


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi cheesyb

thats good news thanks

how long did it take you girls to start the meds etc after first consultation.  Ive got the counsellor, the fertility nurse and mr r all in one day. blimey im guna be nakered haha

love tara

love the embarrassing moments by the way  

my fiancee was so nakered the other day he tried to walk up the escalator in the shopping centre only to realise after several failed attempts that it was going the opposoite way haha im glad i wasnt there i always get embarrassed for other people


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi  emma

we are waiting for hiv, hep b n c from drs for my partner

im having blood test next week for the same and i also need to be tested for something called cmv and cystic fybrosis at woking


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

tara you will be on the rollercoaster quicker than you think!!  

I have to do food shop but am scared in case they call whilst im in tesco's come on  !! I wonder what time they will take them?? out oooo im getting  now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I did i put them on and d/f went what are you doing and i said putting my hat on for theatre...he said there pants...i went ohhh that explains the holes then.....do you remember cheesy i told you when i came back from e/c  

Ladytara-  MEN!!! they said 2 weeks for my test results


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma thats soooo funny I can just picture it, at least DF put you straight if if was mine and he had cottoned on he would have left me!! 

I asked if they were for my head and the nurse laughed


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi gill

where did you get married

we are hoping to book our wedding in mauritius depending on the outcome of this cycle of icsi fingers crossed.  

emma  - 2 weeks thats quick, woking have a very good success rate plus they are only 40 mins down the motorway.  But typical m25 it will prob take 2 hours haha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladytara-Sorry 2 weeks for the blood results to come back


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, yeah I do remember you telling me     I thought it was for me head aswell, but noticed the holes and my ears arent that big


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladytara-Im waiting on my immune tests to come through from woking they take 2 weeks, any other tests from woking are normally the same day or the next, with my hiv etc it took 2 days


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

yeh i gathered you meant 2 weeks for tests to come back haha

how long does the whole process take, from the first day you take meds to the day embie put back

has anyone else just had 1 embie put back.  I spoke to some other clinics and they wanted to replace 2 but woking said they will replace only 1 should i be worried


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladytara-6 weeks from start to founding out if you have a BFP!!! 
they will only put 1 embie back if your under 30, charliesmum had 1 put back and got a BFP!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tara we were married in Sri Lanka it was great!!

The whole process is about 6 weeks on a long protocol am I right girls? 

Ive got a funny tummy now! come on phone ring ring ring ring ring ring ring


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

sri lanka is lovley we are also thinking about going there it works out cheaper than mauritius plus we were thinkig about going to maldives afterwards.  but mauritius has better hotels that cater for children and ours will be 7 and 4.  the whole of the indian ocean appeals to me...

6 weeks wow...

its nice to hear a success story x  I suppose being under 30 they think ive got a better chance of bfp even tho i wouldnt of minded having twins i think people who have twins are blessed  x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah go for it we really regret not going to the maldives for the 2nd week  

The hotels are pure luxury although you take your life in your hands as soon as you step out of the hotel grounds, it was a massive culture shoch for me I have to admit!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Le Tousserok in Mauritius by the One and Only Group is amazing!!!!

http://www.ecruise.co.uk/atlantis/det.php?pid=186&str=One_&_Only_Le_Touessrok

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello girls....I have sneaked on during my lunch hour.
Af arrived this morning   
Rang Woking this morning and I have a scan tomorrow at 11 then hopefully start tx.   
Gill what time are you there tomorrow, sending you lots of    , will be thinking of you lots
Budgie - your joke made me and my boss    
Cheesy - the bloke I recognise is in the photo of you and the bridesmaids by the car.....i live in Middlesex, where does he work
Here is my funny story.........when i was very young (3) we used to have tea at my grandmas house and were only allowed to have two cakes and no more. When no-one was looking i knicked a jaffa cake and hid it, when we got home and my mum was getting me ready for bed she came across the jaffa cake melted in my knickers..........  
xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali urrgghhhhhhh you dirty mare     
Well done for a/f coming, why do they scan you tomorrow


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ali, thats my husband  

The one with me and the bridesmaids with no wedding car is my brother and the one with the wedding car, me and the bridesmaids is my husband, please remember where you know him from


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ali yuk for stashing the smashing orangy bit in youir under crackers  

Well down for the witches arrival 

Im there at 8.45 nice and early


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I am on the short protocol so I think its to check the lining
Cheesy......I will try and remember.....where does he work
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

in Slough but its miles away from Middlesex and he never ventures that way, I think  

We live in Maidenhead, Berkshire


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

yeh ive seen that in the brochure...  we are looking at le coco beach or sugar beach in mauritius.  because when i went into travel agents to enquire about sri lanka and maldives they said the maldives really was not equiped for kids so i think we shall do that when the kids have flown the nest xx  I have been to mauritius before many years ago when my parnets married and i always said i would go back i cant wait..

we would of done it sooner but like everyone else the fertility problem came as a shock and finances had to be rearranged


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Oh i see,   good luck just think in 2 weeks you will be on the 2ww 

Cheesy- I know him too   cant tell you where i know him from sorry


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali   hope you're still not hiding those jaffa cakes in you're knickers now! 

Gill - i have butterflies for you to! do you know what time roughly they will do the thaw? 

Thailand has beautiful hotels with luzury accommodation. When we went there for our honeymoon we
stay in Tangsai Bay in Koh Samui! It was the bestest ever with a swimming pool on our very own balcony with
double bed, bar 2 sun loungers and a bath! It was lush lush lush!! 
http://www.tongsaibay.co.th/site/rooms.html 
I want to go back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done ali on af arriving!  hope this short protocol does the trick for you!  
What are they scanning you for tomorrow?


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say to Ladytara, that I egg shared for both my cycles, there is one blood test that you have to have which is a chromosome test which takes approx 6 weeks to get the results  and they only do that after you have had your counselling and nurse and cons app. I was gutted when I heard that but it costs alot of money so woking only do it once they are sure that egg sharing is for you. Also on my 2nd cycle I had to down reg for slightly longer so the lady I was sharing with would be ready the same time as me for ET.

[fly][/fly] CHEESY YOU LOOK FAB VERY STUNNING!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love to all of you.

JJ. x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheesy me too  say no more 

NVH they only take half an hour to thaw but Im not sure what time they are taking them out, i assume early afternoon as its an early transfer time! I dont want to go out until  I hear from them


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ladytara - Mauritius is lovely, we went there for one week of our honeymoon (other week was in S Africa) and stayed at the Le Belle Mare Plage. I can definitely recommend it and I have friends with kids who have been there before as well and loved it. Personally I prefered the beach in Mauritius to that in Sri Lanka - may have just been the time of year (december) but in Sri Lanka there seemed to be loads of waves!

NVH - my sis and BIL stayed at Tongsai Bay as well on their honeymoon - I would love to go there. Maybe next year!

Ali - glad to hear af has arrived and good luck for your scan tomorrow - you'll have that BFP before you know it.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay-Nice to see you hun....missed you


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post again from me I'm afraid as just on my lunch break and thought I would catch up on the gossip. Thanks for the laughs - I enjoyed your embarrassing stories.

Bendy - We all missed you honey. Sorry to hear that you have been unwell and hope you are on the mend now. Do you have a date when you think you will be starting treatment again?

Wildcat - Sending you   and  sticky vibes for you.   that Mysic Meg is right and you get your BFP this time.

Ali - Well done on your Bingo win and what a great time it came just before your prevous treatment. Glad to hear that A/F arrived. Hope everything goes well with your scan tomorrow so you can your short protocol.

Gill    for the thaw today and transfer tomorrow. I have everthing crossed for you.

Mrs G - Not long till you start now. It looks like October is going to be a busy month for the Woking Girls.

Emerald -  Welcome and  for test day next week. Fingers crossed for a  

Hello to everyone else - just coz I haven't posted you a personal comment doesn't mean I don't love you  !!

Better get back to work.

Love Jules


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - when did your sis get married, we were there in June 04.  You are so spoilt for choice in Thailand 
and we may try another part of the Island next time.  The food and shops are sooooooooooo cheap!
We could have a meal for two with drinks for a tenner and under! bargain!   
Must stop dreaming now!! just looked out the window from the 4th floor and all I can see is roof tops of colnbrook and M4  
Yuk Yuk Yuk!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh Colnbrook


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi NVH - there were there July 2005. I have stayed on other parts of Koh Samui (once as a backpacker so v nasty places) but two other times on Chaweng Beach at Poppies - fab memories and could go every year. DH has never been so I am sure we will go one day together. Although can't be there I may have thai for dinner this evening! I am in central london today so actually have v good view from the 10th floor - and it's brightening up - hurrah!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im in Croydon it looks poo here  mind you Croydon is poo


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

im in reigate and its not much better here, im at home as i only work mornings as i have my son jay to look after, after school. i did work full time but since he was diagnosed with adhd the doc said his routine was more important.

I think its the end of our summer, i only came back from gran canaria last week i wish i was still there....


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Jay Jay - i've just joined this thread so haven't seen your earlier posts.  Just interested to know - do you get told if the recipient of your eggs gets a BFP?

Emerald


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladytara-I live in Ewell not far from you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - its is very very addictive isn't it.  We also stay in the Central Samui Beach resort and the beach was lovely there.
It was a  little rocky and stoney towards the tongsai bay end, so if we go again we'll head in the other direction.

Cheesy - you know where i am coming from!!    This area sucks! glad I only have to come here to work and then at 5pm, i'm
outahere!!!  Luckily datchet and windsor is only up the road!


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

emma - i cant place ewell.. ive heard of it.. but saying that i never drive to far out, woking was daunting enough haha its going to be fun when im going in for op as my fiancee doesnt drive so it will be train and taxi if i cant find a family member to help haha what fun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I am feeling so tired!  trying to resist going to get some sweeties! 

Where's all the funny stories gone 

Did anyone else have a laugh attack when they had to spread their legs in mr r or mr c's face.
Me and dh were like a couple of kids, especially when mr r said to raise the bed so I was in mid-air
with an audience!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladytara- Ewell is nr Epsom, just up the A217 and down the A24   Blimey my d/f didnt drive until i made him pass his test 2 years ago, so he could drive me for e/c...what a nightmare that was..im not a good passenger at all 

Nvh-Yeah its even funnier when the embryologist sticks her head through the serving hatch while your legs are acimbo


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

emma- im with you now.  I dont think i could handle being a passenger even if my df went and had a crash course to pass in time..  this is meant to be an unstressful time..  haha

nvh - that sounds so embarrassing and i know i will giggle with shear embarrasment when its my turn.  i lost alot of dignity through my first pregnancy as your prodded and poked from everywhere haha  my df didnt know where to look when i was having a scan to check my ovaries haha bless

tara


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey its quiet


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok so I've shifted all the logs - took hours! and now I ache!

Just had sharp words from dh and sitting here in tears!   Just the hormones I think but feeling very stressed!
My agent is away and one of the girls in the office has sent me some garbled message about what I am meant to play tomorrow for a wedding. Thing is it doesn't make any sense. The office is now closed. I have no contact number for the bride or groom so don't know what to do! All I can do is get there early and try and find the groom to sort it out.
Bloody crap this is what the agent is meant to do in advance.
DH asked me what the matter was so I started to tell him, then he said I can't deal with this now I have an important phone call coming through in a minute - well why did he ask me then?!

Got to go and pack now. Just want to snuggle up and watch a funny on tv.

OH PANTS!

Sorry for a me me me and not even a funny story. Got loads I am sure but just to stressed to think about them.

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Minow, it doesnt help while going though ivf to be getting wound up...im sure things will work themselves out when you see the groom tomorrow


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

NVH - I love Windsor  

Minow -


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just managed to track down a malteser from a box of celebrations and it was lovely!  

Poor ole you minow - your dh is a naughty boy    I am sure everything will be ok tomorrow at the
wedding!  Happy packing!

Windsor is cool, especially when its hot!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Where is everyone!!! 

Gill you heard anything yet?  hope all is ok hun


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello ladies - been away all afternoon and it's been so busy on here! WARNING Long posting coming up.....

I've had a right giggle reading your stories though.  I remember Emmas pants on head story I almost wet myself when she first told us!!! I'll tell you mine later in this reply.

Hello MrsG - WOW - what an impressive leap for you - seems that doing everything right can make great changes - did he do anything other than acupuncture? (give up drinking/smoking? stop wearing tight underpants? etc) - I'm sure your story will inspire many ladies to tell their DH's about this.  Naughty MrC for keeping you waiting, I wonder what he was doing??

Emma, you have lovely hair - if you get it cut you will regret it after, then you'll have to go back and have the extensions put back in!

Minow - money is good - it pays for tx which gets you a bubba!

Nibbles - that sounds confusing about your FET vs fresh - I do think sometimes they make things up as they go along as we have all had contradicting information at similar times - weird.

Gill - I hope your snowbabies have been awaken and are warming up nicely - yeah don't forget to shave legs and bits - I made sure of that. Mr R gets in so close down there it has to look nice, I also showered in the morning and kept washing down there after I peed - you get paranoid!  

Hello Emerald - good luck!!

Budgie - whats the problem with getting the results of your tests? My GP just printed them out for me - he didn't even charge, but then he's lovely and he knows how much we are paying for this tx!  Try booking an appointment with your GP and refusing to leave until you have a print out! everything should be on their computer these days. 

Ladytara - I had one put pack last time as we only had 1 good embie - sadly it was a bfn

Ali - make sure you stay away from the jaffa cakes, you wouldn't want MrR to think you've done something nasty in your pants! You'll be going for EC in no time now!

NVH, that used to be my view at work when I worked in Slough - where do you work now? I want to say Galileo as a guess, but I bet I'm wrong.

OK here's my story.  About 6 months ago I'd been out to London with a friend and got hammered drunk (before tx!) - now alcohol doesn't usually agree with me and it makes me very pukey. So I'm on the train coming home feeling like death - been sick loads but trying to hold my own.  I couldn't hold any longer so I went to the toilet, shut the door and did the nasty deed. After I'm done being sick I thought - Oh, I'll have a wee while I'm in here. Half way through weeing - the automatic door on the train OPENED while I'm sat there with jeans around ankles for all the world (well about 4 or 5 passengers) to see.  All I could do is stand up pull up pants and die cringing. Damn automated doors - you don't get long.....


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi All

Am back from the hairdressers. Am now mulitcolored and a lot shorter (hair that is!) 

Will read all your gossip and catchup shortly 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-    serves you right for drinking   

Deb-Hope your happy with the hair


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I love it Emma. Was feeling so good I walked next door and have booked myself in for a facial tomorrow.Good help me if DH sees the credit card bill this month


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone, been great to read all your funny stories, can't think of any at the moment but I'm sure there have been a few.

It's amazing how used you get to having different people shove certain things inside you, from Lyndsay to Mr C or Mr R!  At least Lyndsay's room is nice and dark, that other room leaves you there in your full glory!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG wildcat -      I  would've died.   Just as well you was drunk eh!

I work at honda....its a really nice building but thats about it!  luckily not too far a drive way
from some nice places.  Can't believe how close everyone seems to be.

Charliesmum - hope you like your hair!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Miche-I know lyndays room is much nicer , but i hate the bloody door to the toilet from the scan room


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

NVH - Honda is a lovely building just of the M4 Junction, langley isint it?

Wildcat - isnt that an ordinary saturday night   used to be for me before tx anyway   I was bought a new leather jacket for Xmas by hubby and went out and got smashed and it was snowing at the time and thought I would take a short cut through the rugby field as couldnt get a taxi (not a smart idea at 2am on my own) but couldnt see the small hills or bumps in the fields cause of the snow and kept tripping and actually rolling down hills and I couldnt get up, took me about 3 hours to get home and its a 45 min walk, I was totally, totally, smashed, still got in and when I woke up the jacket was torn to bits by what I think was bramble bushes.

I dumped the jacket in someone elses bin and told him I left it in a pub - he still doesnt know till this day    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

How come Emma?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Omg!!!! Wildcat do you remember jac from the sunflowers thread, she at 1st was told she was expecting one bubs, then went back at 7 weeks and told twins then went back today and the smaller 2nd bubs had split and she is having triplets   she has been asked by her ivf clinic to think about reduction and everyone in her family she is speaking too arent getting excited so she is worried bless her 
Miche-It cant make its mind up whether it goes inwards or outwards she said they were meant to be getting it fixed


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Blimey - what a shocker for Jac!  Shame she can't share them out (in a nice way if you know what I mean). If she's not careful we will have to accuse her of getting wet (Thinking Gremlins)


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I wasn't drunk when I was on the train - that was the next day the drunk part was the night before I was merely suffering with a hangover so sadly totally sober!

NVH - I know the Honda building  - well never been in there but I know where it is.

Emma - OMG, triplets ! how could you think about reduction - omg that must be awful to have to choose to lose one   

Charliesmum - hope you love your hair, mmmm facial sounds great.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry deb you were on the sunflowers thread too   wow how amazing is that, you think that after seeing 2 heartbeats that babies couldnt split at 9 wks  im so confused, even i dont think i could cope finding i was pg with triplets i would be so scared something would happen 

Wildcat-I know but dont forget they are born too early and sometimes have problems and dont make it, look at the lady i was speaking to at woking her triplets were born early and two of them sadly died  couldnt cope with that but also couldnt cope with reduction either..having to choose which baby you get rid of


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought they could only split up to 4 weeks, thats what I've read anyway....

I would have to make the surgeon choose, then I wouldn't feel guilty - I wonder if they can do tests first to see if one is less healthy?? Which thread is she on?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats what i thought too   she is on the bun in the oven thread, i always pop in and see how the ladies are doing i have pm's her


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Pregnancy reduction is very  scarey. I have a friend who was having twins but one of them was very very poorly (brain problems) so decided to try to do selective termination. Sadly she lost the other twin as well. Truely truely awful predicament.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - yeh thats right 'langley'

Come on girls, none of us are in that position of triplets so lets not think about reduction or anything
nasty like that! we are the happy board!    
Feel sorry for Jac though!  shhhhhhhhhh don't tell mr r or mr c, what is the sunflower thread anyway?


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - I hadn't noticed that before about the door!

Triplets!  Blimey, that's an amazing story.  Didn't one of you say that Mr R is a bit more cautious about putting more than 1 emby back in?  I'm wondering how many he would have suggested to us if he had been there to do it.  Mr C advised us to have the 2, even though we hadn't really discussed it much beforehand.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh deb thats awful i know, if not going through pregnancy or ivf isnt stressful enough then having to go through that too must be awful 

Nvh-Sunflower thread was our cycle buddies thread when we were all going through tx at the same time 

miche-I know Mr r is soooooo anti triplets he has seen some horrible things happen with triplets that lady at woking was his patient through the ivf etc


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

I bet he's seen some horrible things in the past.  I wonder if it makes a difference with IVF when the emby splits rather than natural.  Are there more risks?  At least with ours, they are the 2 embies that were put back in, hopefully that will reduce the risks.  It's all so worrying though.  We wait so long for happy news and then it's all one big worry after that.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I really do hope that none of us have to go through all of that!  

I hope gill is ok anyone know how her snow babies got on?

Minow - hope you've showered now!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Don't forget you can still have twins even with single embryo transfer - its just less likely 

Mr R used to work as a fetal Medicine Specialist so I'm pretty sure he has seen some terrible terrible things. I know from my own experience that getting pregnant is just one of a number of hurdles. How the vast majority of people have a roll in the hay and pop out healthy babies 9 months later is completely beyond me  

Aren't we a +ve lot this afternoon 

Heres some  to cheer us up!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

They both survived yipee        ^spin

as I predicted I got into Tesco's and Catherine called to say that both had survived,   1 is 4 cell and the other was 5 cell but has lost a cell,she said it looks like it divided just as it was frozen, so fingers crossed they carry on behaving overnight and we will have 2 popped back in tommorrow morning!!

She also said that they have survived the worst part and as they were both grade 1 she didnt advise thawing another straw!

That was the most chilled out food shop ive ever! done with a smile and a polite nod at the inconsiderate Grannies you hog the isle's 

Im so relieved 
Gill


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Great news Gill. Not long till those snowbabies are back on board the mothership!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill, that's wonderful news  

Gives me much needed hope for my FET


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Gill, excellent news loadsa luck for tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah Gill where are you??  

Hurray!!!!!    gill so pleased for you hun


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - now I have a buddy to join me on this dreaded 2ww!!!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Fantastic news Gill, good luck!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done snow babies! I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you gill and its given me 
great hope for my two.    
I can't stop smiling for you       
Lots of       for tomorrow


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Why thankyou ladies 

Im all stocked up now with books, brasils and pineapples, ready to baton down the hatches and sit with legs up! Im so much more relaxed this cycle than last time I have a very good  

Wildcat its a pleasure to be your buddy  

Gill


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

come on back to the funnies..............


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I did another jacket one below


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Did you know ladies - that we have created 11 pages of gossip today!! even for us I think that's a record!

What's with the pineapple thing - I keep hearing about this but don't know why it's good for you.... please tell


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emerald,

Yes you can find out if the other lady got a bfp, sadly on both my cycles ( different ladies each time) they got a bfn, on the 2nd cycle I had 6 eggs and the lady had 5 all 5 of hers fertilized and only one of mine did so I thought that was the end for me but I was the one that got a bfp, she was able to freeze the rest of her embies so hopefully she will try again and get her bfp. I cried the first time I found out the lady got a bfn it really really upset me.


Gill congratulations on your little embies surviving sooooo pleased here's to a BFP in 2 weeks time. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Make sure its fresh pineapple not from concentrate as something to do with making your uterus contract which you dont want


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm waiting for MrW to get out of a meeting as he has a very funny story to tell about him and a jellytot  

I can tell you about my friend Tracey though - stunning girl, long blonde hair, nice boobs etc (a model) - she was coming home one day on the train and people kept starting at her - she said she looked awful that day as she hadn't bothered to shower, washed hair or done makeup so she thought she looked minging. but they continued to stare and some were laughing. When she got home, she realised that she'd split her trousers right up the back and her knickers were very much on display


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

showered but sitting here in bra as waiting for deod to dry!  

Feeling so tired now I just want to sleep. Got to sort out litter tray and cat's food for next 3 days but other than that I think I'm about done. Won't be leaving 'till after 7 as will do injections before we go (at least I think that's the plan) so maybe I can fit a snooze in.

Having to sit very close to my desk as dh on a conference video call and if I lean back they will be able to see me in my unclad state!  

Yay to Gill's snow babies!

Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - apparantly the pineapple is meant to help with implantation but it must be fresh
or pressed.  There's something in it but forgot the name now.  HOWEVER, they say it is also good
to bring on labour as it makes the uterus contract and that isn't good for implantation.  The
stories are very conflicting....people get pg eating it and people don't!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

thats funny wildcat


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I've split my trousers in public before! Luckily had a cardigan I could tie round my waist to get home.
My ex Husband split his at work once but when he tried to ring me to come and get him or bring spare trousers I was nattering on the phone so he had to walk home like it!  
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

minow you minx!  

Does anyone know the name of the pg embryologist - is it catherine?  dh wanted to ask her if it was
a perk of the job!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I drank pineapple juice throughout my 2ww - just one glass in the morning with breaky, but mainly cos I don't like orange juice. No idea if it helped or not 

I walked into a room full of about 150 sales men with my skirt tucked in my tights - luckily I was sat at the back but boy I so couldn't concentrate on the presentation after that


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG I just remembered when MrW was at work once, he was in a meeting and felt something down his leg - when he shook his foot to find out what it was he pulled out the underpants he was wearing the day before as they had got stuck in the trouserleg! -      I would have died   

I think I'll avoid the pineapple for now - I'm implanting today so it's prob too late now anyway


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Implantion normally takes place 7/10 days past e/t so theres still time


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I've done that - was at another sales conference and walked down to reception after a particularly heavy session the night before feeling much the worse for wear   and found my knickers hanging out of my back pocket. No idea why I'd put them there but needless to say they quickly found their way to the very bottom of my briefcase


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb    

Right im off home had enough of work   not that i have done much 

Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have fun Emma - glad to see you aren't working toooooooo hard


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and I remember a grim story or 2 about my ex.....

He came home very drunk (not unusual I have to say!) and stood there and farted. I said are you sure that was just a fart as it sounded like more. He said of course it was but then when he moved to walk away a poo rolled out of the end of his trouser leg! Thank goodness it was solid!

He also went through a stage of sleep walking (again drink induced!) and I woke up to hear a strange noise, rolled over and saw through the open door him standing weeing down the stairs. I also managed to wake in time to stop him weeing in the chest of drawers and out of the window.

Thankfully dh is in full control of bladder etc and I've not had to deal with any of that!  

Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - i hope mr wildcat appreciates you telling us that story!  

Charliesmum       Can we call you CM?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I bought fresh pineapples, its called 'selium' or something like that its the same vitamin found in brasil or pine nuts! I love pineapples anyway so its nothing new!

At the end of the day what will be will be, but its going to work  

When I was at nursery years ago i was resting my foot up against the fence with my bum stuck out  (you get the pose yeah!) anyway one of the girls said "I think*****'s Dad fancies you he was really staring at you and kept looking back as he walked to the car park" to which I giggled slightly flattered. 

Later that afternoon I was climbing up to reach a file in the office and the same girl was at the photocopier nearly wet herself! I had a massive split up the seam of my skirt and I had a thong on! he must have bagged a right old eyefull!! poor chap


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

CM = Cervical Mucus. Not sure I like that 
Just call me Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I recently had a knicker event too!

I was going on holiday the next day so had tatty trouser knickers on (elastic had gone so needed trousers to hold them up!) Turned up to a gig and put on my dress.....hmmmmm! Thankfully they fell down before I left the green room and a friend had a brand new pair in her bag coz she'd just been shopping for some! 
COuld have been a lot worse really!  

Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh no minow, glad he's your ex, thats awful....that explains the washing syndrome!    

Selenium - high doses is found in brazil nuts, but not sure if its in pineapple hun, thinks its another
enzyme type thing..  I agree what will be will be!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

deb - didn't think of that!      cervical mucus        

Well ladies, got to go now, thanks for the laugh today and the chat its been great.  Even managed
to brighten up dull Langely!

Have a good evening.

 gill


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Right my lovelies I really am going to have to give in and have a snooze. I can't keep my eyes open and I've got a long drive tonight (well with any luck dh will drive and I will snooze! )

Have a good few days and I will try and get on whilst away but if not "see" you all on Monday.
lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL Minow that's funny about your ex - can't imagine the look on his face!!!   

NVH, MrW would tell you himself if he wasn't in a meeting - he has a few funny ones to tell! 

How about Cmum?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have a good weekend Minow (and take some spare pants with you just in case)  

I think I'm going to go and grab some shut eye before DH gets home. Might have to sleep sitting up though - don't want to ruin the hair  (I'm always like this after a trip the the hairdressers)


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im off for now too, must unplug my pc for the carpet fitter guy to get in here!

Thanks for the giggle and support for our snowies  its been a busy old day on here!

Night night cervical mucus 

Love to all
Gill xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have you said Cmum outloud? Sounds like something else with a dodgy accent


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Gill - what time do you meet your embies?

cmum as in c-mum or seemum ?? lol


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Nighty night ladies, gonna try an aerobics class (low impact) for the first time since April tonight, lets just hope the swimming I have been doing instead has kept up some fitness level  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Now that wildcat has stolen my underpant thunder ...  

Years ago while working as a freelance journalist I had to interview the Lord Mayor of Hull for Yorkshire TV news. I turned up to the council offices together with people from the local papers, radio and the like and decided to have a crafty cig while waiting my turn.

About halfway through my smoke the Mayor's secretary signalled it was my go so I stubbed it out, stuck it behind my ear, grabbed the mic and cameraman and headed to see his Worshipful self.

I adopted the usual approach was to say "I'll ask you this question, then this one, then another, then I'll wrap up with a final question about (x) and we'll be done in no more than five minutes - do you have any questions before we start?"

And the Mayor said "Yes, did you know your hair is on fire young man?".

If ever there was a story about the dangers of smoking ....

When I think back there are loads of funny stories that are all worth telling but I suspect I'd type for miles and bore you all to death 

btw the story wildcat mentioned earlier occured when I was small (prob six or seven) it's not very exciting, but I can tell you that a jellytot WILL fit up your right nostril and WON'T come out without the aid of your mum and a pin, so be warned !!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry haven't been around today - crazy day at work. Will post more later when I've caught up on all the chatting you've done  but just wanted to wish Gill all the luck in the world tomorrow - your godcats have gots their paws crossed for you and I have too (my fingers that is not my paws!!)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Mr Wildcat


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Good luck tomorrow  

Mrwildcat-what are you like


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls
All your funny stories have had me   .
I told my Jaffa cake story to a teacher i used to work with,he is now a Headteacher at one of the schools I go to so if he wants anything i have to do it straight away or he threatens to tell the staff   
Gill - excellent news about your    -sending you lots of    Good luck for tomorrow.
Cheesy - maybe your hubby has a double....sorry I mistook him for your Dad   ......i thought he may be someone i have seen at work, does he work in IT
I am a bit worried about tomorrows scan..... it will be day 2 of my period.   I am going to ask what my FSH levels are, what are the average levels so I can compare
Did you girls have that torrential rain last night, our leak started again in the dining room so i think we better get a roofer out.....more money
Enjoy your evening about to watch westham get beaten....   DH team......
xxxxxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks again girls!

I am posting from my study with the lovely new carpet, its all **** and span, the evening so far has gone smoother than I expected, so I am off  now to tidy oneself's up for Mr R and sort out the furry areas!!

Come on embies divide lots! we cant wait to meet you           

Love to all
Gill xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck Gill-Keep your mitts off Mr R OK!!   

Ali-yeah had the bad rain,wind and thunder poohed my pants hate thunder


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Emma for letting me know about this thread.  It so reassuring to hear from other people who are going through the same thing.  

I think this board is going to be invaluable over the next few months in letting me know what to expect!

Will definately check in regularly to see how everyone is getting on.  Thanks again.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Are you girls going for some sort of record??   It has taken me soooooooo long to read thro all your posts. Liked the funny stories   Can't think of any of the top my head (a bit like jokes!) but will get back to you.

As you will hopefully see from my new ticker, we are starting  tx on Oct 2!!! 

Gill - Congratulations on the thaw and good luck for tomorrow!  Hope you are nice and trim for Mr R!!!   

Cheesy - Your wedding piccies were gorgeous!  

Minow - Hope stimms are going OK for you 

Will log on for a longer chat over the weekend. Hello to everyone else! 

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Karen
Your welcome honey  there are so many ladies going through tx at the moment or just about to start so you should start cycling with one of us. so hopefully we will be able to keep each other sane  .
When have you got your implications meeting?? the one where you pick up your tx plan and drugs??
I start my f/e/t next month i got a bfp with my 1st ivf at woking but lost one bubs to an ectopic the other one kept fighting on for a few weeks but found out at 9 weeks his heart had stopped  but hoping i get a BFP again this time   Mr R is carrying out blood tests etc to see if my immune system is attacking my bubs so next time they can give me injections to stop it 
Will this be your 1st ivf??

Barney-Good to see your starting tx soon good luck


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Barney - yeah we managed 14 pages of gossip today!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah barney it was all wildcat as she is a lady of leisure at the moment


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey you lot!! Where do I start!!!! Hectic day at work but managed to look in very briefly this afternoon when you were all discussing your embarassing stories - when I read about Minow and her ex's ah hum 'follow through' I nearly wet myself laughing - my boss thinks I'm losing it and he was talking about VAT at the time!!!

Gill - glad ur new carpet got laid - had a good chortle about the hands free conversation about thrush   Hope you are all preened for Mr R 2moro!!            

Wildcat -   that is why I never use the loo on the train!!!  
Mr Wildcat - Must have been a shock for that man to see your hair smouldering!! 

Emerald - lots of luck with your tx   

Ali - Your jaffa story has to be one of the funniest!! Glad you are about to start tx - good luck and keep those jaffas in the packet  

Deb - glad you like ur hair - tell DH that you deserve to be pampered as a pg lady if he notices the cc bill!!

Anyway got a pile of ironing to do and haven't got anything crease free suitable for wokr so better get on with it!!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi I thought I'd copy this again as there was so much chat yesterday and I'm losing track!

Here is the latest list. Let me know if anything needs updating.

Waiting to start treatment

Monkeylove D/R (FET) 22nd Sept 
Jules77 D/R 27th Sept (Approx) 
Alisha  D/R 27 Sept (approx) 
BarneyBear D/R 29 Sept (Approx) 
Fingersarecrossed D/R 9th Oct (Approx)  
AliPali  
NVH  (FET) in Oct 
Nibbles 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET)  
BendyBird  (FET)    
KTx  in Oct   
Sho28  
MrsG95 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975

D/Ring
Luc D/R 3rd Sept 
Sarah38 D/R 13th Sept  
Budgie D/R 9th Sept  

Stimming
Gill5164 13 Aug (FET) ET 15th September  
Minow  Stimming 12th September E/C ?  
Cambee E/C ?  
HopeSpringEternal (FET)  E/T 22nd September     


E/C - 2ww
Wildcat & MrWildcat. E/T 11th September. 2 Beans on board      
Emerald


Beans on Board
CheesyB -   EDD 19/1/07      
Jay Jay - EDD?              
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07    
Pawa -  EDD 2/4/07    
Miche21 – EDD 5/04/07   TWINS  

Woking Babies
Cecilia  -     born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian



I'll edit it over the day if I read through the threads again and work out who I've missed - apologies if I have!

Sarah x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Ali - either I look a young 33 nearly 34 or he looks a very old 36  

Barney - good luck for the up and coming treatment    


Morning and love to all thank **** its Friday, I hate this dump  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where's everyone today


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm here now - just had my breakfast - I wonder what time gill meets ber snowbabies today??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know bless her, a pal for you on the 2ww   how are you feeling?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nervous some days, confident others, but mostly calm. I'm being 100% positive this time as I was shown a video about the power of positive thinking and I'm trying it out - it seemed to make sense and it can't hurt. I am wishing the days away though. It seems a long time to wait until next monday for the test.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Its quiet today isn't it?  i'm sure it won't stay like that for long!

I know Gill had a very early transfer so she may well have her embies on board as we speak!   

Barney - glad you've got a date to start treatment now!  wish I did  

Well, today is very gloomy but thank god its friday....i can sleep for england!  it takes me ages to get over
jet lag! 

Happy friday everyone


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning NVH, yes it's quiet - it will allow people to catch up on yesterdays madness! 

Jetlag sucks, but at least you have the weekend coming so you can get a lie in and catch up! Don't get too used to it though cos someday soon you'll be getting no sleep at all!

Barney - well done on your tx date - not long now, I'll wish the next 2 weeks away for you quite happily!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Girls - Gill must have met her snowbabies by now as she was there at 0845, how exciting!!! 

Wildcat - you are the queen of positive thinking!! BFP's all round please.........     

Cheesyb - I echo those sentiments!! Already had a problem this morning at work and just found out that I'm on emergency call this weekend which will be real fun at robbie concert tomorrow - aaaaaarrrrgggh!! 

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Only got into work had to drop the cats off to the vet  hope my babies are ok 
Finally cracked at work yesterday would of had my 12 week scan yesterday i have been coping so well and all finally hit me yesterday  cant cope at the moment with work or anything really, hate having to put a smiley face on for everyone, hopefully booking our week away this weekend need the break 
Gill-Hope your snowbabies are onboard


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi girlies

just popped in quickly to say hi 

ive looked around all the boards on here and we are deff the chattiest, in a way i feel sorry for the nurses at woking as they have all of us to deal with hahaha

I really cant wait until i start the process, waiting for this first consultation is so frustrating.  Im not the most patient of people as it is....ha

anyways lots of luck out to gill  xxxx

speak later

love tara


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all 

Sarah - can you update Beaker to Charlies-Mum please.

Not much happening here. Just waiting for the man to come and check our floor tiles (that have to be ripped up because of the flood) and the builders think they may contain asbestos  They were supposed to be here at 10am.... 

Was soooo tired yesterday. Went to bed at 9pm and next thing I knew it was 8.30 and DH was waking me up to say he was off to work.  I love Sleep 

Gill -  for the next two weeks hun 

 Emma. Anniversaries, special dates, and reminders are the very worst. Sending you lots and lots of  today.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma

   me anytime honey  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

thinking of you emma, time is a great healer and we are all here for you...  ive noticed theres always someone on board x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Ladies  

Thought i was coping too well, even Mr R kept asking me if i was sure i was ok, and if i need to talk to anyone to come in and speak with the nurse's but said i was fine. Have a banging headache which i have had since tues/weds that i cant shift thought i had flu coming...cant wait to go away  

Deb-Hope the workmen turn up soon, its so different dealing with workmen.  

Ladytara-Thanks honey


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Emma you sound as though you are coping really well, you're such a positive person. I'm sure you're bound to have some very down days particularly heading into a new round of treatment but the hard days will get fewer and fewer. 

We planted a tree in the garden after our miscarriage in memory of the baby and that helped a little.....

Thinking of you 

Sarah xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - thinking of you hon.  What's up with your cats?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma honey it's only to be expected, we all have moments where we just break down and cry even if we are strong 98% of the time, so don't beat yourself up about it. We've been through similar times, and when I find it's all too much I give myself a talking to and remind myself that it just wasn't meant to be this time around and that my babies will come. It's the only way I'd get through it.  Stay strong honey - you are our rock!  I'm glad to hear you are getting away for a few days - the break will be lovely for you.

Deb - asbestos - oh no that is not good, stay away from it! 

Tara - same here - waiting sucks.

Hello cheesy


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

 Emma - sorry to hear that you had such a difficult day yesterday - but thinking of you and we are all here for you. 

Great news about the embies Gill - hope the next 2 weeks flies by - sending lots of positive vibes.

Hope everyone else has a great Friday - this time tomorrow I'll be on holiday - yippee


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhh emma, I was thinking the other day how well you seem to be coping, but as the others
say we have good and bad days!  I really do hope your sadness passes very very soon.   
I hope your cats are ok??

I am feeling really fed up today, not sure why!  just don't want to be at work, and would rather
go home to bed!  maybe its pmt symptoms.....or maybe its because i feel  

Gill - where are you, we need some cheering up on here....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

hey monkeylove - hope you have a fabulous holiday in the south of france! when are you back?

Emma - definately book a break, it will do you and dh the world of good


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkeylove-Thanks honey have a lovely holiday, 

Wildcat-Thanks hun, i know it will get easier, just need to get away from it all i think 

Miche-Thanks   my cats need there teeth cleaned and some removed bless them £300 plus for the both of them 

Sarah-Thanks   we are going to a beach or boxhill on the babies due date and will say a few words and release two balloons to remember them both.

Nvh-Thanks hun, we need our heads banging together today by the sounds of it. cheer up hun its friday


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - that happened to our cats earlier in the year, our Burmese, who never crunches her biscuits, had so many teeth out.  I felt very guilty, but what can you do if she doesn't crunch?!  The other one was better but still cost us a fortune, luckily the insurance company paid half the cots.  I didn't think all of them paid for dental treatment but fortunately ours did.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah miche ours dont pay out unless its caused by an accident. will have to send them out to get part time jobs or something


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma thats a lovely idea about the balloons!

The sun is coming out yayyyyyyyyyy!    

I know this is sad but can you believe its halloween next month! time is just flying by!
Lets hope we are all pg by xmas hey!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We brought 4 rose bushes to remember Charlie (they are called Charlies Rose). They've literally just finished flowering and were really beautiful. We have 2 then the grandparents have 1 each.

Emma - Do you cats like spiders? We've hundreds in the house and I'll pay them to catch them all - yuck uuuggghhh!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-Thats a lovely idea too  yeah they love spiders,mice anythng that moves  
How much?  

Nvh-Pg by xmas would be good


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday - you are such a strong person but even so, you have to allow yourself time to grieve. It will take time hon - I thin the beach/box hill is a lovely idea.
Poor cats being at the dentists!!

Everyone seems to have a Friday feeling today - we just need to Gill to cheer us up with the news that her embies are on board....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - Rasher had to have his teeth cleaned this year too, the insurance company (petplan) picked up some of the bill but it still cost us a lot as he is over 10 now and they make you pay a portion of it (grrrr) - Stinky Tom hardly has any teeth, most have been removed now - he was wild and didn't get crunchy biscuits - now he can't eat them   

I like your balloons idea, something to remember them by, and the roses too - we haven't done anything like that for the 3 we lost as it's too hard to even think about it. I feel the souls are still there waiting to enter into the tiny little bodies of my babies, but as they weren't ready to come to me yet the bodies were let go. 

Miche - I don't think you can make them crunch - they don't teach cats how to eat their bikkies! If only we could talk to them!

Friday should be a good day - it's almost the weekend!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

How about a 1p per spider - should make a small fortune! Hate the little things - yuck 

Wildcat - I have am image stuck in my head of you trying to teach your cats to chew with their mouths shut - pussycat table manors


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

If only we could teach them, save a lot of money!  I have to break them in half now otherwise she tries to swallow them whole and they get stuck in her throat!  She's supposed to be the intelligent one!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Yeah smelly is the word when porsche or henry yawn yuk it stinks  henry doesnt chew his bics either   will try directline when i have picked them up and find out but was sure they said to me wont cover it with Jasmine 

Deb-Make it £1 per spider they can then put some money towards there vet bill


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

morning all

Not long til home time

My old cat used to catch frogs   and they used to squeak - yuk

Deb/ Emma - those are such lovely ways of remembering your little ones

Monkeylove - Enjoy your hols - try and forget about all your worries. Easier said than done I know - but it helps to have a change of scenery.

Gill/Wildcat -       

I am off for my follow up with the main man (mr r of course ) - this will be the first time since the ERCP. I have done my home work and have a mountain of questions - I think mr r will be hitting    after my visit   

Love to all Jellybabe


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

stupid question coming up - why do they have to have biscuits?  thought cat food was mushy?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-Mr r will be great, seriously i went back last friday after my ERPC and he answered every single question i had on my list before i could ope my mouth  and he was so lovely and caring as always  he said if i need to talk when i get my a/f or if im feeling upset about anything to come in and chat to the ladies there..bless him  so dont go in with all guns blazing as you wont need to he really did suggest things which i was going to ask for anyway...I LOVE YOU MR R YOU ARE THE BEST    

Nvh-Sometimes its good to give them something different as a treat and also to clean there teeth, i give my cats all dried food now scienceplan as normal cat foods goes horrible through the day and also dries out  i also give them tins of tuna at night so they get some moist food too  i love my furbabies


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Blimey Emma - your cats eat better than I do


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

my cats know biscuits as "grockles" - this is what my late MIL called them (don't know why??!!!) but now if you even mention the word grockles they go loony!!! I was talking to DH about boxes the other evening and every time I said the word box, stan thought I said grockles and miaowed for some!! Bit lala in our house!!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello everyone!   

Hope you are all ok.  Just been catching up with the chat - and boy can you chat!  Its lovely that we all have each other.

Emma -    and love to the     - oh and I know what you mean about that door, last time I went for a scan, went in there for a wee and had to leave the door half open cos it wouldn't shut prop.

Hope everything went well Gill.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

grockles


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie-Glad someone knows what im talking about  think Miche thought i was going   yesterday 

Fingers   grockles


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah thanks Emma - I know he is a real lovily but you know what its like. I am sure I will be alot happier once I have seen him.

Hope you are having a better day today   you are bound to have bad days. I was in a queue in B&Q yesterday and the man in front of me had a little boy who was being really cute, I had difficulty controlling     and had to leave dh to sort it out  ^idiot . As time goes by the   days will out-weight the   days.

Love Jellybabe


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back with 2 lovely little embies bobbing about   

We had 1x8 cell grade 1 and 1x6cell grade 2 popped back! Mr R was fine about transferring 2 and said because they were frosties he was more than happy and that they were very good quality!

We had a chat about the 1v2 thing and how the HFEA will be making it legislation in about 12months unless clinics can reduce their multiple pregnancy rates, and 1 embie being tranferred will be the limit for all women whatever age! we took some pic's and away we went action stations!!!

I had accupuncture at 7.15 at the clinic by 8.45, back at accupuncture for 10 and then brekkie in the cafe and here I am, you have a whole week to put up with my rambles now! 

Emma sorry youve had a bad day matey  

Wildcat can I be in your gang?? 
love
Gill and frosties   oh and DH of course


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Excellent Gill. Feet up and relax for a few days


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Well done Gill- all sounds very positive.  Relax and wait for the good news. x 

Fingers- hope you don't mind i've sent you a pm.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Well done Gill all sounds positive, loadsa luck      

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - I would never think that of you!   I think it's because I've never shut the door when I've been in there, just stripped off and wrapped my bits in the attractive blue sheet   

Back to the cats - have you tried the Felix as good as looks pouches?  Our poor cats are left there all day but the food doesn't seem to go that dry with the pouches.

Fingersarecrossed - funny you should say that about grockles, our other cat has learnt the word biscuits and when it comes to around 9pm every night, she stares at us waiting for us to say the magic word and when you do, she goes nuts!  So funny, we do tease her a lot by pretending to say the word, she's so funny.  We should get out more I know


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats Gill! Sounds like you have fab embies on board.  

We're only going away for 5 days (too much money and time spent at the clinic this year!) but still better than nothing and looking forward to some sun and beach life. Will be back on thursday evening, just in time for my first injection on Friday night. It's come round pretty quickly and can't wait to get started and get those embies on board (if all goes to plan that will be Oct 27th)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Im looking at 5 days too, be a break honey and somewhere warmer than here 

Gill-Well done honey, luck old you having two weeks off  

Miche-have tried the pouches but they like to graze through the day, with the pouches there gone in a sec 

Jellybabe-Ahh honey i know its horrible isnt it, come and join the ladies on the pregnancy loss thread they are lovely


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one Gill, wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm off to find some lunch.  Be back later....................


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Budgie


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hummm. lunch - that sounds like a good idea


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-I know thats what im thinking someone has ordered chinese they do it every friday so im having chicken chow mein....probably wont help the headache though


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I think I hear beef and veg soup calling me


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Here is the latest list as I have been able to move Gill to the 2WW section to join Wildcat and Emerald!!

*Waiting to Start*
Monkeylove D/R (FET) 22nd Sept 
Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 27th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept (approx) 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct 
Fingersarecrossed D/R 9th Oct (Approx) 
MrsG95 D/R 13th Oct 
AliPali 
NVH (FET) in Oct 
Nibbles 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET)  
BendyBird (FET) 
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 

*D/Ring*
Luc D/R 3rd Sept 
Sarah38 D/R 13th Sept 
Budgie D/R 9th Sept 

*Stimming*
Minow Stimming 12th September E/C ? 
Cambee E/C ? 
HopeSpringEternal (FET) E/T 22nd September 

*E/C - 2ww*
Wildcat & MrWildcat. E/T 11th September. 2 Beans on board. 
Emerald testing Wed 20th Sept 
Gill5164 13 Aug (FET) E/T 15th September 

*Beans on Board*
CheesyB -  EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD?  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 

Woking Babies
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-You back living at home now then


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sort of - we are here for a few days til the builders start. Just got fed up of eating out all the time. Still very dusty but its nice to sleep in your own bed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i know what you mean   hopefully everything will be sorted soon


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

*Gill* - Congrats on E/T and having your wonderful embies on board. Sending you lots of sticky vibes and really hope you get your BFP. Take it easy and make sure you get pampered. I was going in to Woking this morning at 9.00 and there was a couple coming out. The lady was wearing black, and was holiding the envelope which looked like it was containing the pg test kit they give you, so I knew they had just been in, and wondered if it could be you?
*Wildcat & Emerald * - Hope you are surviving the 2ww ok.
*Emma* - sorry to hear that you have been feeling low. You have been through so much and I think you are such a brave person. Sending you a great big cyber hug.  
*Sarah * - thanks for updating the list yesterday as I was busy at work. I don't want us to duplicate so if you would like to take this over producing this, then happy to pass the reigns over to you 
*Deb * - I know what you mean about sleeping in your own bed! I hope your house is sorted out real soon.

Well I went in this morning for my appointment at 9.00. I checked in at reception and waited, and waited a bit more. By 9.30 I was bored and went to see what was happening. The nurse looked at her list and I wasn't even on it. They told me 15th Sept when I phoned, but put it as 22nd in their book!! Anway I just needed my treatment plan and Buscerlin, so they were able to sort it out for me there and then which was great. I have my plan and start D/R on 22nd Sept and E/C is scheduled for Mon 30th October.

It is our first bowling of the season tonight, so looking forward to that. Then my mum and dad are up tomorrow/sunday. I wish it was home time already so that the weekend starts.

What is everyone else up to?

Off to get some lunch, but will pop on again later.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Thanks honey   what a nightmare, at least you got your drugs and plan in the end


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Jules no that wasnt me I was wearing a creamy coloured skirt and lilac top, I wore something flowy so I could hitch my skirt up rather than have a bare bum!  I dont like walking back from the loo with my bum cheeks on display 

thanks for updating the list we are a busy old thread now!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill congratulations on being PUPO! They sounds like lovely embies      
Sending you loads of sticky  

Afternoon to everyone, just got back from lunch and need to catch up!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

PUPO?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pregnant until proved otherwise!  good huh!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oooh I like it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

On the other site I was on that was what we called ladies after their Embie transfer.
Think we should copy and call our ladies 'PUPO' over here too!  sounds nice and positive!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Gill - great news, sending you lots of   and sticky thoughts!

Jules - you can put FET after my name on the list if you want....

Emma -  

 to everyone else!

I'm off on holiday soon, yippie!! 4 whole days of sleeping, eating, reading and just being - bliss


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-Have a fantastic time on holiday wont you 

Nvh-  like it

Gill-  hope you werent flirting with Mr R this morning lady


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well done Gill - you can join me and emerald (who popped in and went away again!) on the PUPO list!  Are you taking time off work? Where do you live? Me and Charlies mum are meeting for coffee next week at the Starbucks in Camberley (the one in sainsbury's) so you are welcome to join us

Me and MrW spoil our mogs too much - they get canned meat, biscuits and every night they get 3 slices of ham or turkey (the wafer thin type) as it's our way to get them in at night - it's a nice little treat for them 'ham time' - they all line up in a row and take alittle piece in turn! so cute...

Jules thanks for the update - FYI my test date is 25th September

Nibbles - have a great time - I promise I will look after Ginger and Fred for you, and give them lots of food and cuddles too while you are away.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ginger and fred   ahhhh bless em. she will look after them nibbles you might come back and find them fat and spoilt 

Wildcat-Shame you dont live near me, could of fed mine too 

You should start up a little side line of feeding peoples cats when there away, the lady over the road from me uses a lady and she charges £8 per visit but plays with them for 30 mins


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh - talking about cat food - I wanted to add - if any of you out ther feed your pets on iams - or know someone that does, please stop!

Iams carry out horrific experiements on animals! I was horrified when I found out about this, so if you care about pets which I know pretty much all of us do! then please never buy them and tell everyone you know! I cannot believe that a pet food company would do such terrible things....        

http://www.uncaged.co.uk/iams.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

PUPO - I like it !!

Well done Gill - keep those embies all snuggly   

Nibbles - where are you off to on holiday? 

1 day till robbie and 13 days till my holiday - can't wait !!!


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi girls  tara here

just had a question?  Woking said its due to my age that they will be replacing just 1 embie as im only 26 years old.  can i ask to have two or is it the general rule?

Also im intriqued to know, anyone on the 2ww, do you feel pregnant, any symptoms ect?

love tara


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - yeah It is a shame you are so far away, I think it takes me about 50 -60 mins to get to where you live   

I'd be a great pet watcher - I'm a HUGE sucker for animals - especially cats.  Nibbles cats are gorgeous - big ginger furballs and they are soooooo cute


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tara

I think if you are under 30 Woking will only put 1 emby back unless there is a proven medical reason why not to. They've had too many twin pregnancies with the associated high risks to put people through it now.

I only had 1 put back and was very very lucky that it nestled in.

Deb


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for the reply charlies mum.  Im just a natural worrier, i worry about everything haha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hey you are talking to the queen of worry and negative thought


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

It would be interesting to know your thougth on the issue of HFEA making rules to state that clinics can only put 1 embrup back in.

Personally I'm very annoyed by that. I feel that if I'm paying £4000 to have this treatment then it should be my choice to have 1 or 2. We all know the risks and for some of us (like me) we actually want twins! There are many sets of twins born every year that are just fine - so why can't we as adult women have the right to choose? 

Perhaps we should take this topic to the vote thread and let other ladies comment as it could be useful for the HFEA to have this all in one place?  It's such an important decision. What do you think?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladytara-Mr R told Bendybird one embie, but Mr C did e/t and put two back, all depends on the day and the quality  

Wildcat-Thank god i dont get them iams   i agree its our money and fair enough they should tell us the risks and get us to sign forms etc then if anything happens they are covered and then we know it was our choice and we should face the consiquences


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

wildcat - I know you will  

I didn't know that about iams, that's terrible!!! Good thing I stopped feeding iams years ago  

emma you have to come and meet my cats they are luuuurvely  

Fingers - I'm off to Ireland, FIL has a house in Waterville so we're going to spend 3 nights there and then 1 night in Killarney. We go there every year, it's so relaxing and all you need to bring is a pair of jeans, woolly jumper and some sturdy walking shoes. And a good book! DH proposed to me in Waterville some 5 years ago  

Speaking of pet watchers, I know a lady who gave up her high flying career in the city to be a professional pet sitter in the Fleet area, she looks after cats, dogs, horses and other animals and she absolutely loves it.... downside is work is often in the evenings and at weekends... but it sounds like a pretty nice job to me!!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree too, when I was chatting and flirting  with MY MR R!!!  this morning Emma! I said that I thought it would a lot of women to choose to have tx abroad and he agreed!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-Will take you up on that offer  might have to catnap them though 
Have a lovely time in Ireland


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-   missed your post wait till i meet you lady


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

whatever!!!!!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

hasn't it also got to do with money.... twin or more pregnancies need more scans, more c-sections and means more complications.... so they don't want to fork out for that and put a law in place to stop it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right I'm off for a facial - anything to get the smell of damp off my skin. Speak to yous all later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-You could be right 

Gill-  love you really   

Deb-Lucky you   dont rub it in that your a lady opf leisure


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Proberly they make enough money out of us £103 a shot it makes me mad, when there are irresponsable people going out and getting preggers as a result of a drunken one nighter!!

Oooo dont get me started


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon,

*NVH * - I love the term PUPO it sounds so postive.
*Nibbles* - Have a great holiday
*LadyTara* - I was told that the rule is now that if you are under 30 they will only transfer one. Between 30 and 35 it will be a discussion whether it is 1 or 2, and over 35 they will do 2. It is hard to describe the 2WW as you analyse every little twinge and wonder if it means you are pg or not. I also had to take cyclogest (fondly known as botty bombs) which can give you symtoms as if you were pregnant as it is to give your body a boost. So it is really hard to say. (Not everyone has to take the cyclogest as if you are under a certain number of eggs, you just have to take a couple more injections instead)
*Gill * - wonder who it was I saw - they should be on our board as well!! Hope you have a nice relaxing afternoon.

I agree with Wildcat that we should be involved in the decision. At the moment as I am over 30 we fall into the category where at the moment they will transfer 2. They agreed this morning that we could have 2 again this time so more chance of one sticking. It both stick then even better. As the others said the post earlier, the difficulty is if one splits and you have triplets. I do trust the clinic's decision though but having a one rule for all type situation is ridiculous as the quality of embroyo and the age/medical history of the women has to be taken into account.

Jules xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

straight back at ya Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I know bloody rip off 

Ladytara-I had a/f pains from 8dpt veiny boobs,they were sore from stimms anyway felt hungry all the time, went off sweet foods could only eat savoury and also got very tired, also people commented on my eyes looking white and sparkly


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

LadyTara - I think it's really individual how you experience your 2ww. During my first one I decided that all symptoms - if any - were likely to be caused by Cyclogest so I didn't pay much attention. The only thing I did notice was that about halfway through I got significantly bigger boobs. But I didn't have a tummy ache, twinges or anything else really. I was pregnant.
Second time round I knew what to look for so I over-analysed everything and felt every little twitch, and I wasn't pg that time.

It's probably going to be the longest two weeks of your life....possibly only topped by the 2ww until the first scan if you do get a bfp.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles is right everyone is different, i still thought i wasnt pg put it all down to my mind


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Also, I knew I was the first time round.... don't ask me how, but I just knew. Just as I just knew that I wasn't the second time round. Although at the second go I got my hopes up cos up until day 10 I felt pg (boobs got bigger and everything) and then it was like deflating a balloon - everything just disappeared and I just knew that whatever it was was now gone.
Think I'm going  
God knows what I'll be like next time


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I over analysed everything last time - this time I'm TRYING not to think about it and just get on with my day - easier said than done but everytime a tiny negative thought rears it's ugly head I tell myself to think positive.

They say the power of positive thought can make things happen - let's hope whoever 'they' are, are telling us the truth!

I don't think you get any signs in the 2ww really as it's so early, the embryos are 0.1-0.2mm so you won't feel them, and any symptoms will be as a result of the drugs. I have slightly sore boobs this time but i'm not on cyclogest so I'm not expecting it.  If we had 'normal' fertility patterns then at this stage we wouldn't even consider thinking about it until you miss AF which is the end of the 2ww. I hate this.....

Nibble I hear you - I knew it would work 2nd time for me last year.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just goes to show you can never be sure of symptons whether there pg or the hcg hormones from pregnyl or cyclogest ..why cant they make it easier


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tara - in my 2ww I felt quite dizzy which was a sympton that my Mum had when she was pregnant, that was the only thing that made me think I could have been pregnant.  I had the normal A/F pains so thought that was it, boobs hurt but that could have been the cyclogest.  I was working at Wimbledon tennis that week so that helped to take my mind off things and I carried on as normal.  I know a lot of girls do absolutely nothing, so there's not a given rule as to what you should do during this time.  It's a horrible wait and taking the test is the worst thing ever, that was the thing I really dreaded the whole time.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

the test is horrible so I'm trying something different this time. I bought 20 of those pee sticks on ebay (£7.95!) and so far I've done one most days knowing that it will be -ve at the moment. I sort of want to see what day the +ve will show up on although as I get further into this I want to do the test less and less!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

oh no Wildcat that sounds like torture to me!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

I couldn't have done that either, taking one was bad enough!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

The testing is the worst bit, i   when i wee'd in the pot thought d/f will kill me if i get a bfn and i test early, then went back to it and put the pippet into the pot and cried and left it then put it on the test and   as one line came up then a 2nd darker line came up and i   again i couldnt believe it   

Wildcat-No dont do that!!! Can i ask how much you pay for your cat insurance and who its with and nibbles and everyone else with cats as i have rung direct line and they say they wont pay out if teeth are removed because of decay etc but will if its a damaged tooth, may have a word with the vet see if he will pull a fast one for me


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

how wonderful that you are expecting twins, Miche  
Are you getting used to the idea yet? I would love twins but I have to admit that every time I think about having a baby it's just the one buggy and one bottle of milk and so on  
But twins would be wonderful......*sighing wistfully*
My next door neighbour has IVF twins, they are 12 years old now. She conceived on the third try!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma - I'm with Petplan, got their top notch one for my two, it covers just about everything (unlimited vet fees etc) and I think it costs about £30/month for two. Well worth it, first year of owning my cats they had to shell out over 5 grand to pay for 2 x car accidents (broken leg + nerve damage) and that was after just a couple of months of taking out the insurance. Also Ginger has a permanent heart problem and Petplan pays for scans three times a year and will have to shell out for medicines as well later...

I bet I'm their favourite customer


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

I woke up so early on the day of the test and was bursting for a wee, I knew I had to do the test there and then because that's when it would be at it's strongest.  I think I was shaking at the time, couldn't believe it when the second line came up, woke up hubby and we both cried, never forget that.

Nibbles - thank you, I think we're getting used to the idea, it's going to be hard we know but we wouldn't want it any other way, we know that we're very lucky.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-Its so common these days so many people having ivf   i know one would be the best thing twins would mean no more ivf  ahhh bless them i bet you were   when they had there accidents  couldnt bare it  im paying £22.00 for all three at the moment has been fine but after hearing wildcat could claim for her cats teeth im starting to wonder  

Just called the vets wanted to collect them asap told me 5.20 as henry still really sleepy ahhhhhh love him just want to give him a big kiss and cuddle and mother him...will spoil them all later


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I cried too when my test was positive, it was amazing to see that + after so many negative tests in the past. I still have a photo of it in my phone. Sadly it didn't last but whatever happens I will always remember that feeling - and at least I can say that I have been pregnant once!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh nibbles   you lot are making me   will you stop it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I want a positive test!!  I had a faint one last year, but it was short lived, and then had an even 
fainter one on my last cycle, 10.5 hcg reading so i guess I lost the little ones!    I had what I thought
was implantation bleed and af cramps, but then suddenly everything left me and I knew it wasn't meant to be!
I absolutely shat myself when I did the hpt! dh had to do it after I pee'd obviously    He took ages to come back up 
stairs cause he couldn't tell!
It was only Ann that pushed for a blood test for me.  Glad she did cause at least i was a ickle bit pg!

Gosh you girls can   this afternoon.....i'm playing catch up with you all!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - We're with DBI insurance and I don't think the vet had to put on the form that there was an infection or anything, they just paid up!

That last test was my one and only positive test, I hope I don't have to go through that again.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

are we having another meet-up sometime soon?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Miche-Can i ask how much you pay 

Wildcat-I can just see you now weeing on a stick every morning    you make me laugh it is different i suppose 

Nibbles-Yes that would be good as i know everyone doesnt want to come to the red lion pub


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma I'm also with Petplan - I pay about £30 for 3 but you have to get them insured beofre they are 7 or 8 otherwise petplan wont take them on.

Got to run mum is having internet problems, have to go and fix it......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just looked at db insurance they are petplan so wont take my 2 girls as they are 8 yrs old  not as if there 60


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

I can't remember how much it is now Emma, I'll check when I get home and let you know.  I think they also have age restrictions too.


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi girlies im back from the school run....

this site is so addictive, expecially since i only work mornings and the housework is done by lunchtime if i hadnt found you lot i would of gone cuckoo haha

Thanks for all your replies on the 1 embryo discussion i do think its our decision to say whether its 1 or 2.  I also think that if the embryos are not that good quality then they should automatically put 2 back.  I can see the woking docs loving me..not... im always questioning everything and picking their brains left right and centre haha

i have read on some pregnancy sites that some women know their pregnant even before they miss af.  I ahve read alot of these sites as for ages every month i thought i was pregnant... just wichful thinking that it could happen naturally i spose 

love tara


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

all this pussy talk  , I may need to get one just to join in


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Yeah go on honey get yourself one


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

how do you get those ticker factory things
oh and what is the bubble thing all about


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tara, click on mine and you go over to the site, then choose what you want to have, and you copy the BB code and paste it into your signature thingy in your profile! (hope that makes sense)

Deb - as the resident bubble muppet, would you care to explain!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Dont call her a muppet


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I think I actually cried through most of the +ves we've had in the past - more so then the -ve when our last treatment didn't work (I'm not particularly macho ..) For some reason it seemed so much more emotional somehow. 

I'm currently sending jam and golden syrup thoughts to wildcat till the beans have settled in  Sticky, sticky sticky m'darling. However I get the impression Mr Rash, Squeaker and Tom are sending thoughts of tuna and beef her way right about now - I'll have a quiet word with them later I think.

Can you tell I'm bored at work?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Mrwildcat thats lovely to admit most men wouldnt


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

ok cool  i have managed to do the ticker factory thing afetr about 4 attempts haha 

do we ring the clinic after a blood test for a pregnancy result like they do on the documentaries or do we test at home


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tara - Woking give you a test to take at home.


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Tara* - I wouldn't worry about being questioning of everything. I tend to ask my consultants fairly picky detailed questions and my DH is much worse. Mr R was brilliant with us especially over my weight and time off from my fairly difficult job. I'm sure he'll cope manfully with whatever you throw at him.

I've seen some fairly poorly premmy twins and triplets in the past and we felt that I couldn't risk this on a child or children at my first attempt at IVF. We've told the clinic we would only have one emby transferred this time if we're lucky enough to have the choice.

*Jules* I'm happy to keep the lists going if you want to stop, but I only tried it yesterday cos everyone was posting so fast I was losing track of who was where and I thought it might help. I don't want to step on your toes hon, sorry!

I'm waiting for my down regging symptoms to start - Si is away for the weekend and I'm in Barcelona next weekend so hopefully he'll miss the worst of me. I'm trying to stay chilled as he really only wants one go at this and I've a better chance of doing more if I don't become a monster during treatment.

Sarah x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just to say I am off on my hols now so have a great week and speak to you when I'm back!

xx


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi, just got back from work.  Difficult for me to log on at work as I'm in an open plan office and keep getting people walking past my desk. 

Interesting about the 2 v 1 embryo debate.  Totally agree that it should be the individuals choice whatever age.  We were actually considering having 1 embie transferred on our last failed cycle. We wanted to limit our chances of twins as we have a child already from a previous ICSI attempt and know the work involved with just one!  Mr R thought we should have two put back that time so we did.  Really glad we took that decision - we got a BFN and if we'd had 1 put back we would have kept wondering if the outcome would've been different if we'd had 2.  Had 2 put back this time.  

I'm analysing every little twinge at the moment.  Can't really remember what my 2ww was like on my successful cycle although I do remember at one point having really bad lower tummy cramping pains that woke me up in the night.  Haven't had that so far this time though.  Got worried yesterday evening as had a teensy bit of spotting but that seems to have stopped now - bit to early for AF to start I think.    How are you feeling Wildcat?

Emerald


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks to everyone that responded to my ever ending questions  

My fiancee doesnt really ask questions he always says i ask enough and he just soaks all te info in cos usually by the time weve got back in the car ive forgotten  

gill - if your around how are you feeling after today?  Hope your ok xx

love tara


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

wildcat said:


> Deb - as the resident bubble muppet, would you care to explain!!!!


I'm not a muppet any more  I resigned.

Iif you want to know Bubbles are like love. If you want to send someone some love and affection and make them feel special about themselves then you can send them a bubble by clicking on the "click to blow" link below their name.

Facial was lovely - I'm not a lady of leisure just taking an exforced holiday honest!


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks charlies mum.  Ive never has a facial, in fact ive never had any kind of treatment, must try it some day!

tara


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emerald - Im feeling great at the moment, a little hormonal today  getting niggled at stupid things but other than that and a few twinges which is normal, everything is OK.  When are you testing? You need to add a ticker to your signature so we can all remember - there are so many of us on here it's helps to look at that and see right away!

Sorry Deb - I forgot the death of Beaker also meant the death of the muppet part   

Tara - ask as many questions as you need to hun, they are the experts and we pay them for their knowledge and expertise - also they are used to it - I'm sure every woman that goes in there has a whole heap of questions as this is such a minefield. This site helps a lot though as you can freely ask the same questions on here and get the opinions of all of the 'mini' experts on here - meaning US!!!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Well had scan today and lining is nice and thin...so in 5 mins i will be doing my Stimms injection, Its already mixed in a pen this time so should be easier. Wildcat i hope you are around incase i need help   
So Jules or Sarah can you now put me in with all the Stimmers,
back in a mo


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali I'm here - you have a pen to do stimms?? which drug are you using? Great news about the lining!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow that was easy....  (but it was already primed)
Don't start the Cetroride injections until Sunday.....cant believe that EC will be in less than two weeks.
I am really praying that it works this time.   
Gill - Congratulations on being PUPO,   hope the 2ww goes whizzing by. Lots of   for you
Cheesy - i think its only me and you without a pet, but I am godmother to Barneys dog and I think Emmas cats....correct me if I am wrong   
Hi to all you new ladies.... that list is really growing 
Wildcat - did they say that you had to do the Gonal F injection at exactly the same time every evening, I know you have to be spot on with the Cetrotide   
Monkeylove - hope you have a great holiday xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Is Gonal F not the Stimms drug


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi again

Wildcat - I'm testing Wednesday - I'll try to do the ticker thing.  Last time AF showed up three days before test day so I knew it hadn't worked.  You are naughty testing early.  Or maybe brave - don't think I could do it as I'd get worried the nearer it got to test date if I was getting BFN's.  

Good luck with your stimming AliPali.  Would've like DH to help me out with my injections but he passes out if he has so much as a blood test.  We had all the bloods done at our local hospital and he fainted - so embarrassing!  

Going to eat now - DH has got a takeaway, curry I think. 

Bye Bye


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

AliPali

Woking has some people on Gonal and some on Menopur.  I have used both and only Gonal F has a pen.  Menopur is more fiddly as you have little ampules of powder that you mix with a liquid before you inject.

Emerald


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - I didn't take gonal F - what is that for? Is it a stimms? I was on Menopur which is a stimms drug which you have to take at the same time every day - but you can be up to an hour either side - however the cetrotide MUST be done at the same time every day - this stops you ovulating - and trust me, you don't want to ovulate early!!!

Cheesy - you can be godparent to my cats if you are the only one with no pets/virtual pets - I wouldn't want to see you left out!

I'm off for a bit now - DH is home and the TV calls......


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emerald, 
I was on menopur for my first three cycles and ended up mixing 6 ampoules....this is sooooooooooo much easier


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ohhhh i thought you were on Gonal F.......sorry Wildcat


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

AliPali

Wow - 6 ampules.  You must love the pen then!  I've got a bit of a tendancy to over respond so I was only on one or two ampules a day but I found that fiddly enough.  


Emerald


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Blimey you lot can natter   i'm going to let your threads run to 40 pages if thats ok with you all 

pam xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh dear Pam - if you as the moderator think we talk a lot then it must be true!!! Don't you pity the lovely doc's and nurses at Woking having their ears bent by us lot!!!

Alipali - I want the pen too!! Had a course of ovulation induction with Puregon 5 years ago and it was a piece of cake in the pen!! Mind you I presume Gonal F and Menopur are what gives Woking it's success rates - might have to bend Mr C's ear though!!

Emerald - good luck for a BFP       My Dh is the same - would faint if someone showed him a needle - can't even watch Holby with me which is a shame coz I'm a Holby addict!! 

Everyone else   - must go an give the cats some Grockles and print off some directions for the Milton Keynes bowl  - Robbie day tomorrow!!!   will fill you in on Sunday!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello & blimey you lot have nattered for england. stop that   when I'm busy 

Enjoyed the funny stories.  the jaffa cake was a good one   
years ago I was breaking in some shetland ponies, I was having a very calm walk round the field, when suddenly she shot off heading towards some very low branches, totally out of control and a huge branch coming towards my face - I grabbed it and let the pony gallop off from under me - YAY! I made it- then the branch creaked and snapped and I landed on my back into the biggest sloppiest cow poo you have ever seen    , my friend could not stop howling with laughter, I had to stay stinky and green until my dad picked me up several hours later   
Lots of new people hello ladytara & emerald (great names)
Gill - hurray for the snow babies - well done   
Wildcats sticky thoughts   
Bendy sorry to hear you were ill - blimey pnemonia that's really bad, hope you're feeling a lot better now  

Went to a training meeting today at work - got there and it was yesterday    oooppps
Busy weekend - have a good one everyone 
take care all Alisha


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ooooh its me again  
blimey what a week went to a training session today - to find out it was yesteday  
and then by looking at the timetable today I'm teaching another class but they hadn't told me   but YAY! more money!! that would have been good not turning up at all    to a class I didn't know I was teaching  
ON TOP OF THAT - I've been doing web design for my classes with a management woman, and up loading a load of work to my area of the website - to find out that they have not allocated me the IT room aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh            
sorry ladies I'm furious           working with fu**ing amateurs   and I'm supposed to be going through tx with this         in less than two weeks ohhhh I hope it isn't going to be too stressful   can't sleep with all this anxiety going on  
Alisha xx I'll just carry on posting to myself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Ali-Glad the jab went fine honey  and yes you are god parents to my cats, just thought i would let you know henrys face is all swollen on one side bless him as he had big teeth taken out so doesnt know what to do with himself, can only eat tuna as soft but will buy him some soft cat food today so he is getting all his nutrients 

Sarah-Have a nice time in Barcelona

Monkey-Sorry honey missed you have a nice holiday 

Alisha-Its the weekend now honey please dont get stressed 

Wildcat-How are the pee sticks going 

Deb-Glad you enjoyed your facial, must get one done myself havent had one for ages 
Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? DH and I were in bed (asleep!) by 9.30 last night! Not exactly a jumping Friday night at our house.  Still feel tired but can't sleep so have got up, also tutoring a little boy for his SATs at 9.30! We haven't got any great plans for the weekend but want to do something as DH is going to Barcelona for a long weekend with some of his mates this coming Friday.  I have a friend coming over for the weekend and have told hime we will be going shopping!!  

*Alisha * - Sorry you are having such a crap time at work, think most people are the same - job would be fine if it wasn't for other people there making it harder!!! 

Welcome to all the new girls - emerald, ladytara, saphy...

*Ali * - Glad scan went well, good luck on the stimms 

*Wildcats* - everything crossed for you 

Must call my acu guy and give him our tx dates. Anyone else seeing Dr Johnson for acu? Think Emma is, is that right??

Well, must go and jump in the shower. Have a great weekend, hope to chat more later on! 

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Barney

Glad you had you acup how was it
Yes i will be ringing him when i am ready for tx is he nice??


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies!

Wow you guys can chat chat chat!!  WIll take me all  morning to go back and read the 20 odd pages  

Just wanted to say that im feeling so much better and i will be able to come back on here and chat!!  Missed u ladies so im pleased to be here!

Is it too late to start acu as i start on my next day 21, should come on next week so not long at all.  Mr R was a gem at the follow up app, he told me my embie must have died   as that is why i didnt get preg.  He was very positive for the future and said he really didnt expect me to be there for a follow up....he thought id be having a scan instead.  We are going to use my frosties, he will thraw 2 as they are stored in pairs and he wil put two back in if both defrost but he did say if only one defrosted we wouldnt defrost the other pair which is good enough for me.  Fingers crossd they both thraw well and i get two .

So im starting mid oct hopefully which will be with some of u guys!
Going to catch up!

Love B.xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Well ive had my brekkie and im a bit bored all ready, DH has gone to work, so I thought I would lounge in bed with a book, but theres soooo much I want to crack on with!  I will wait till Monday and try to keep as still as poss till then!

Whats everyone doing today?? 

Ooo Wildcat I forgot to say yesterday thanks for the kind offer to join you and charliesmum for a cuppa in town but I am off to the Cinema with my Mum Wed pm! Thanks anyway love! how was the pee stick this morning? I think its funny your testing daily but I can see your logic 

Welcome back Bendy fingerscrossed your frosties will be as well behaved as ours were and thaw out just fine!

Gill


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcaty are you testing daily!!!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes I have been sort of testing daily - I have 20 of them from ebay so I might as well use them! lol  Not done it today yet, only just got up and I'm hungry so I'm off for brekkie.

I will also pop up and feed Nibbles cats after brekkie then I have a photoshoot (client) today! Nice easy one and only an hour and a half work.

Be back on later 
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Missed you sooooooooooooooooooooo much was so worried  glad your well what a nightmare  glad your on the mend and Mr R was is usual great self, i should be starting mid october too honey   Mr R will scan me on day 21 to check im ready if not he will tell me to leave it till after xmas  hopefully i will be ok to start 
Bendy start acup now honey, you should really start it a couple of mths before tx to get your body adjusted but i dont think it matters too much 

Gill-Make the most of this 2ww im jealous im hating work


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Blimey its taken me ages to read these 24 pages only been away for 2 days. 

Gill welldone on the frosties sending you lots of           . did they refreeze any for you or did the other two not make it?


Wildcat, Testing daily sounds like a good idea to me i think i might do that next time. are you having pregnly instead of cyclogest? is that making your tests positive?        

bendy, so glad to have you back have weve all been really worried about you. cant beleive youve been in hospital you poor thing. how are you know are you back to work yet? is your next cycle a frozen or fresh?

 to monkey love and nibbles hope you have nice   . 

charlie's mum sorry to hear bout your resignation from the muppets. sounds like you will be missed by them but their loss is our gain. 

sorry if there is any other news i have missed i did skim read all those pages i have to admit. 

I am having my appt next wednesday with the dishy mr c to find out about my gene thing. after waiting for ages for his feedback it was 'need to see' which is good cos its nice to be able to chat personally with him so i'll let him off for keeping me waiting. but i proably wont go as far as flirting and   like you floosies do with mr r  

hi to everyone else

Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Luc

How are you?? well hopefully he wants to see you as there is something wrong (in a positive way) so that at least they know why your not getting a BFP and this time they will be able to treat you so you do get your dream 
Im soooo excited as cant wait for my results to come through had a letter from Mr R today a copy of which he sent to my gp saying he has dont antibody tests and if they come back positive he will give me aspirin and heparin, and if negative will carry on with the aspirin...must admit when i had my ectopic he told me to stop the aspirin...now im wondering if that is why i lost bubs number 2 

Nice to see your back with us
Emmaxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning girlies and Mr W - just popped in quickly as we are leaving for Milton Keynes in 10 minutes - need to be there nice and early for the Robster!!   
Am hoping the weather stays dry, you can't take brollies in so if it rains I'm in for a wet day!! 

Gill - well done on acheiving PUPO status!!! 

No time for other personals but needless to say thinking of you all and hoping for good things for everyone. Will give your love to Robbie .. talk to you 2moro!!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi emma, 

I know what you mean i was quite happy in a way when mine came back positive because like you i want a reason and to know they can do something to change things. but i have read about this gene thing and to be honest the particular one i have doesnt sound like a big deal really. it proabaly isnt the reason im not getting pg. if people have it worse than i have, then it can cause miscarrige and birth defects but i dont have it that bad and i dont think it effects getting pg anyway so unfortuantely i dont think its my answer but its possible mr c will presrcibe heparain as a caution. i have ordered some extra strong floic acid as people with this gene often have problems absorbing it hence the birth defects. i should probaly stop self prescribing and wait for mr c's advise but its hard not to want to know while im waiting for him

good luck with yours how long till you hear? and when do you hear about the results from bubs? sorry your having a crappy time at work. are you and df going away soon?

fingers crossed have  a fab time. I LOVE ROBBIE.   am so jealous. 

take care Lucy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma I plan to make the most of the 2ww, ive just written a list of all the little bits and bobs ive been meaning to do for ages, but I will leave it till Monday! Why is works so pants love? 

Luc we only defrosted 2 and they both did well so we luckily have 4 more grade 1's on ice! 

Bendy good news about mr R agreeing to transfer 2, i think its cos the stats are a little lower with snowies, he just smiled yesterday and said "I see youve signed for 2" as last time he told us if they both did well he would transfer 1 and refreeze 1, glad your on the mend its been a rough old couple of months!!  

Fingers kiss those cats for me and enjoy Robbie lucky old you! 

Gill


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi tara here

does everyone freeze some eggs.  Im sure they will be asking me if im interested in it but im trying to weigh up the pros and cons!  Does it save money in the long run?

love tara


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

If you get eggs to freeze it certainly saves money, it costs about £1000 for a frozen embie transfer rather that the IVF cost which is more like £4000 once its all over.

how lovely that you are donating eggs!

B.xx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi bendybird

thanks for the info lovey...  at mo its going to cost £1500 for ivf with icsi because im sharing my eggs.  So if i were to freeze it would save me £500 but then i would have to pay for drugs (as i dont when egg sharing).  do you need any drugs when you have a frostie transfer?

love tara


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

hi ladytara

Hopefully you will get lots of good quality embies so you can freeze some  

you still need drugs for a medicated FET cycle, I had the normal Burserilin DR drugs, then proganova which is HRT hormones and then the dreaded bum bullets cyclogest, Im very lucky that my GP converts the meds into NHS scipts for me, but its the stimms drugs that are mega expensive! those ive mentioned shouldnt cost you tons!

Are you excited how kind to donate your eggs, we had massive discussions prior to starting tx and I will happily donate my eggs but only once I have my own baby first!



love
Gill


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Luc glad you were able to keep the rest of your    safe.

I was surprised to hear they only defrosted two at a time.

I had my FET in feb and they defrosted all seven embies at once!!!
They did not give me the option of doing two at a time - they said they did it to see which were the best    They didn't give the option of refreezing either  

I guess their procedures may have changed - but it makes me feel that we lost five frosties unnecessarily  

So if we do get do get any    next time I will ask more about whats happening. I have learnt so much on this thread  


 Jellybabe


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies  
Not very sunny here......i have my 2 year old neice coming round later so was hoping to take her to the park or local urban farm........she is staying over, so hubby is on the settee and I will have a sleepless night while she tosses and turns in our bed.
Emma - sorry to hear Henry is not feeling too good....give him a big cuddle from me
Gill - hope all is well with you and your    are snuggling down for the next 9 months
Got a invoice from Woking this morning for my Cetrotide and I had overpaid by £94 on my last tx so instead of £118 I only had to pay £18....result. 
I asked a question yesterday about Gonal F and whether you had to take it at exactly the same time, I know with the Menopur you got an hour either side........can anyone help  
Fingers - have a great time with Robbie send him my love   
Bendy - great to see you    , hope you are feeling better, we have missed you.
Wildcat - not long to go........sending you lots of    
Oh and they have fixed the door in the Scan room so now it locks   
Barney - Whats your new class like.....any screamers.
Alisha - try not to get too stressed lovey....here a big   hope it helps 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Ali-I dont know the answer to your question honey, try posting a new post on the ivf board hopefully someone will know  have a lovely time with your little niece get all your practice in today wont you. have given Henry a hug for you 

Jellybabe-Im so surprised they defrosted all of them 

Ladytara-Blimey thats a big saving for icsi isnt it   i think i would donate but now the child can find out who you are at 18 i dont fancy some 18 year old knocking at my door especially if i was childless myself, think i would of done it before when this law wasnt in place.. your a special lady for doing it 


Gill-Dont do too much will you honey  Work is hard as i dont want to be there and just find it difficult with dealing with people after the m/c etc, but once i have been away im sure i will be fine again 

Luc-They said for my blood results will take 2 weeks, so should know next tuesday  bubs results will hopefully be in monday, so i will chase my gp. if not then i will be on to Epsom for them to chase with St Georges  hope it all works out for you honey

Fingers-Enjoy Robbie


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Emma, thanks hun, you too. thats great that you will find out monday. quite impressive for the nhs. 

jellybabe, its gill with the frosties not me. but i do think they usually only defrost the whole lot if the quality isnt great and they think they need to in order to get you some good ones. im sure they wouldnt have just wasted yours. when we had our frozen cycle they deforsted all five of ours because three were poor quality. the three bad ones didnt divide but the two good ones did. maybe it was similar for you. you could call and ask them if you want to feel reassured. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lucy-Well dont speak too soon i might ring up my gp monday and the results arent in  but i was surprised by Woking with the immune tests coming back after 2 weeks why so long??


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Luc  yes you might be right with the embryo quality theory

Emma  I'm sure you will feel a bit   when you get back from holiday. Not long to go now.

I had f/u with mr r yesterday and he is suggesting I have same blood tests done. The same as you I think. Not looking forward to the six viales .
Do you know how much it will all cost?

Love Jellybabe


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-got my bill in yesterday and it was £127.00 i was thinking it would be more than that  good luck lets hope we both have some answers  
Ps how is the lovely Mr R??


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma I know how you must feel about work! its so hard when all you want to do is be at home with your own children and you have to plod on with work with your heart not being in it! 

Ive been watching Jamies Olivers school dinners back to back all afternoon what a brilliant series it was, his new one starts Monday! Cant wait


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi girls

thanks to all that replied about freezing embies left.  

i am very excited about starting my treatment and feeling very positive, saying that i didnt at first i was an emotional wreck.  At first i was not interested one bit about egg sharing as it felt wierd.  But as time went on and i went on the emotional roller coaster it dawned on me that there are other couples that are worse off than me (those that need eggs).  and now i am more than happy to donate, maybe its easier for me because i already have a son.  And my fiancee and i have discussed the prospect of an 18 year old turning up but its not like i gave my baby up, and i feel it would be quite exciting, i wonder if they would be like me even though i didnt bring them up?  I also feel that they would be much loved and wanted as the couple recieving them have waited years and spent alot of money for the procedure.

I really feel things are moving on and im finally getting somewhere now that i have a first consultation booked


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma  that is a good price - considering how much some of it costs!!

Mr R was a fantastic - very patient and understanding - but tells it like it is as you know. I apologised when I got my list of Qs out but he said that he liked lists as you dont worry about having forgotten your Qs when you get home. He is such a breath of fresh air compared to some consultants I have come across. I am still waiting for a/f and scan results on my ovarian cysts - so not sure when I will be starting next round. But feeling much more   

Did you have some of the tests done at your GP?

Jellybabe


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I love jamie olivers school dinners too, the dinner lady made me   cant wait for monday either 

Jellybabe-I think like Gill i would consider sharing eggs when i have a bubs of my own, its definatly a good thing to do your a star   i have had all my blood tests etc at woking as my gp is sooooo slow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies  

Hope you are enjoying your weekends  

Im still in my pj's will jump in the shower in a min though  

not up to much today, waiting for my sat nav to sell on ebay so hopefully that will go today 
then going for a sunbed,ironing all the boring stuff 
Making an apple and plum crumble this afternoon as a treat hopefully it will turn out ok   
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Well Robbie was fantastic and I have told DH I am leaving him for Robbie!! DH likes Robbie but isn't his biggest fan (that's me!!) but even he was warbling along to the songs!!! 

Robbie sends his love to everyone - he hopes you "Feel" Ok and that you all stay "Strong". You are all to have "Lazy Days" today (at the least the weather is better today so there won't be a "Monsoon"). Wants to wish you all BFP's resulting in lots of FF "Kids" for the Woking "Angels"..... 

     I think I've been brainwashed!!!!

More later - got loads of housework and shopping to do!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-Glad you enjoyed the Robbie concert..ahhh isnt he a darling wishing us the best, why doesnt he go one step further and pay for our tx and be a sperm doner for us all


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Back from Ireland, had a great time, not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow.
I had 25 pages of chat to catch up on, hard to keep up.
Hope you are all well, my suitcase is sitting there waiting to be emptied, just cannot get motivated.
Had a letter from Woking asking us to confirm that we still want to go ahead with treatment, it was just a form that we had to sign, they said that once they receive this than they will be able to arrange our appointment. Got all excited when i saw the envelope, thought it might have been our appointment, oh well all good things come to those who wait.

Sorry for no personnals but i would be here all day, nice to catch up with you all though.

Catch you all later
Luv Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Glad your back, we missed you  
Hope you had a lovely time 
Well done honey, get that letter signed and sent off asap then you can get your appt through quickly


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Emma

Thanks for the welcome missed you all to, letter already signed and in the post, wonder if i have to wait about 6 months, i did put on the letter if they could contact us and give us some idea of what the waiting time will be, if i have to wait for around 6 months i would like to change my job as not enjoying it anymore but would put up with it if appointment came through.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Give woking a call either tuesday or wednesday and ask them, say that you would like to start asap, they are lovely there so they wont mind you chasing up


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, was thinking of doing that but as i am NHS did not want to appear to pushy especially as others are paying lots of money for their treatment, not sure if i am NHS i might have to wait longer.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah just call them at least you will have a better idea of time then


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Afternoon everyone!

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend, isn't the weather great?   DH and I (oh and the dog of course!) have jsut come back from a lovely 5 mile walk around Compton and the edge of Guildford. It was sooooo nice to be out and about. The only down side was we had a very muddy dog at the end of it!!   

We got our tx plan in the post during the week, it's nice to have the dates down. Going to tell work about it during the week I think. Bit nervous but I think it will be better to be open with a select few (NOT the nosey gosssips I hasten to add!  ) We seem to be on Buseralin for a shorter time before starting Menopur this tx - 19 days 1st attempt and 16 days this attempt. Does this vary from tx to tx?

Also just wondering who is taking asprin during tx? Got DH to ask Woking for me and they said that I can if I want but on a low dose. What have you done before/this time?

Myra - Good to see you back! Definetely give Woking a call, at least you will have some idea of timescales then. We are definetely getting this coming tx funded which we are really chuffed about!  

Fingers - Am glad you enjoyed seeing Robbie, am very jealous! 

Big   to everyone else!


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope u r all having a gd wkend.

Fingersarecrossed- pleased robbie was gd - my bro and sil have just come back sounding v tired. 'No regrets' that u went to see him then, is the next concert in the next 'millennium'! (We'll for a non-robbie fan, I didn't think that was too bad!)

Myra - glad Ireland was good. I agree with Emma, there's no harm in ringing!

Hope all is going well to those on 2ww.

Been a bit down this wkend    Friend of mine has just had a baby boy and had a v excited grandma on the phoning giving me the details. I hate feeling so jealous and then feeling really guilty for having the feeling I just had. (hope that makes sense!) I think part of it is that both DH and I r v snappy as anxious about 1st IVF appt on Tues. I feel that r dream is hopefully a stones throw away, but v nervous and apprehensive about what they r going to say! Anyway, enough about that!!!!

emma - have u sold the sat nav? how did the crumble turn out?

barney bear - sounds like all systems go! Also, gd news about the funding!

Have a gd arvo' all


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*I wish * - Just wanted to send you big . We all have days where we get down, this is a long and often very frustrating and upsetting road. I know exactly what you mean with your friend having a baby. It is natural to feel a bit jealous, esp if it has all happened so easily for the person. We will all be mummies one day and it will be all the more special when it does happen, we will treasure every single moment. Hope all goes well for you and DH on Tues, are you seeing Mr R or Mr C? Let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Barney Bear - thanks for your kind words, i know you're right, must try and stay   but as u said we all have down days.

Seeing Mr R, I know he'll b great and will hopefully will feel much better when it's over. I'll probably wonder what I was feeling so worried about!!

Thanks again

Take Care

xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I wish - I am sure Tues will all go well and you will feel better that something is happening, I know we did. Take a list of questions if you have any and that way you won't forget to ask anything. Good luck


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all

Just popped in to see how Wildcat is doing really. My thoughts have been with you through the 2WW. How arre you doing? Are you like me, someone who analises every twinge etc? Or are you taking it in your stride?

Emma are you enjoying having a break from it all and recovering from your ordeal. I've not had a chance to go back through all the posts yet. How did the tests go?

As for me. Tomorrow is my last day in the army!! Had my last job last night and have only got to go in tomorrow to had in my uniform and stuff. Someone asked wht my business was going to be ages ago. Well I've started up a business in cakes www.thecakestall.co.uk. It's going really well so far. I wanted to work for myself and work from home so I'm dead excited. A bit of a change from an Army musician isn't it.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-The cakes look yummy  mmm i could eat a lemon drizzle cake if you need a cake tester  in answer to your question my bubs test results havent come in yet, due in tomorrow so i will be ringing my gp to find out if she has them yet, then if not i will be calling Epsom to chase 

Iwish-Nope sat nav didnt sell so reduced the price and relisted  crumble turned out lovely will have after our dinner 
i also now how you feel honey, it is very hard but you have to remember you will be a mummy just dont give up hope  

Barney-Sounds like you have had a lovely walk..and the dogs   i took aspirin honey you can buy them 75mg from any chemist there normally soluable, i took them from when i started d/r'ing it helped with my womb lining it increases the blood flow to the uterus, i have also been told to take it again this time


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

I wish - that's good for a non Robbie fan, although I'm   that you aren't one   It's a "sin,sin,sin" . 
Being serious now,   I know what you mean about the jealousy followed by guilt, but hang on in there honey - you will have your BFP soon.

Emma - I should have thought to ask him about paying for tx, was more interested in whether he would be a   donor - even though DH has great sperm!!  
Will be thinking of you tomorrow when you get the results on bubs  

Myra - glad you had a good time... and that you have your letter from Woking - I agree with Emma and think you should give Woking a call at least then you will have the date to work towards. 

Wildcat - how are you feeling today? 

Sho - good luck with your new venture, I'm sure it will be a success. Do you make and decorate the cakes yourself?? 

Afternoon all you other lovely ladies, hope everyone has had a good weekend?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-Whats the betting the results wont be in


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - you never know they might surprise you   if not tell them all your ff friends will be round to        

Do you have to go back to Woking to get your results or can you phone? 

Gill - your godcats send love and miaows to your embies and hope they are snuggling in well....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-My blood results which woking took are immune antibodies i should have the results a week on tuesday they said that if i havent heard by then to call them..bubs tests were done at st georges in london as they specialise in this field  so they then have to send the results to my gp..mr r has written my gp a letter also asking for the results, as if there are any chromosone probs he will send my frozen embies for testing at st thomas's (apparently they have a contract with them for pgs testing)


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I'm feeling OK today, a few twinges here and there, and a moment when I was a little 'damp' down below today and I thought it was AF - but I was ok when I check!   I did a photo shoot yesterday though and somehow managed to put my back out - I was in AGONY last night   My mum did a little healing on it and I feel a little better today - I have another shoot tomorrow though so I will have to be careful and watch how I hold the camera!  I would love to not do it but I need the money now as I've not worked much lately due to all the tx!!!

It sounds like everyone has had a nice weekend so far - the weather has been gorgeous

I am in awae of the ladies who are egg sharing - I have considered it myself and decided it's not for us just yet - I think there are a few reasons, the first is that I don't seem to get many eggs - but the other is that I want my bubba first - once we have at least one bubba I think we may consider fir a future cycle - who knows. But well done to those ladies who are - it's an amazing gift to give.

Jellybabe - glad you are feeling better after your appnt.  It makes you feel like you are doing something - let us know when you get your dates!

Myra - glad you had a nice time away - good to have you back!  You have a lot of reading to catch up on, we went a bit mad the other day and gossiped the day away - the moderator has told us we get to go to 40 pages!!! I think we are the chattiest group on here. Perhaps we should evedrop some of the other groups and see what goes on!  Your appoinment will come - get on the phone to them and tell them you want to get going asap - you might even get in on a cancellation?  You won't know unless you call!

Sho - Thanks for checking in for me    your cakes sound yummy, it's a bit of a change from army to cake maker! you will enjoy working for yourself though! Good luck I hope that your new venture is super successful! 

Barney - you are on the road now - When do you officially start? (did I miss that??) 

Fingers - I'm jealous of you and robbie - I watched the gig on sky last week - he's yummy, and so funny too! he should be our woking mascot  - glad you had a great time at the gig, I wish I had got tickets now!

Iwish - don'nt be sad honey it will be your turn soon. I hope you are feeling brighter today. 

Emma - can't wait to hear your results! make sure you post as soon as you know! It's going to be good for you as it's like getting over another hurdle and it's one step closer to the finish line.  How was the crumble? I've been thinking of making apple and plum myself as we have both in our garden and I froze some stewed plums last week  - I bet it's a nice combo!  cream, ice cream or custard?

Nibbles - if you are able to get this - Fred and Ginger are doing fine, they are such gorgeous kitties - they had a bit of a play fight earlier and fred ended up sat with his tongue stuck out - was so cute.

Right, I'm off to watch tv now with MrW, quite tired tonight so I think we will go to bed early!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening ladies 

glad you had a good time at the robbie gig fingers I bet it was brilliant  

Bendy good to see you back on the board hun   

Barney - are you going to take aspirin? did they recommend you to or your decision? wondering if I should do the same  

Myra glad you had a nice break   

Sho good luck with the cake business   

gill & wildcat sticky thoughts    

hi to all the other ladies and lad


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-How are you   

Wildcat-Watch the back honey   hope everything is ok your end and those embies have snuggled down nicely  crumble was nice thanks goes lovely with the old custard 

Have any of you ladies seen the sunday times or telegraph cant remember which one d/f buys   but there was an article about the hfea making it law for one embie  only to be transfered to ladies 35 and under..think wildcat bought it up the other day


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, you're such a great bunch! 

emma - sorry about the sat nav, what a   er. Hope all goes well with the results. 

Mrs W - take it easy tomorrow! Putting your back out hurts like mad. Silly comment really, I think u know that it hurts!!    

Hitting the sack early, could do with a gd night sleep before work tomorrow  

Night night everyone, don't chat too much tomorrow, it takes me too long to catch up!!  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I wish- Have a good nights sleep honey


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening girls,
WOW.......Robbie paying for all our treatment......isn't he a love   Fingers glad u had a good time 
Had a lovely time looking after my neice she is so cute.....wish she didn't have to go home. 
Have spent rest of the weekend cleaning, ironing...the normal.....Oh and watched Arsenal beat Man United      
Myra - glad u had a nice time away...bet its taken u ages to catch up
Emma - hope you get some news soon regarding the results, how is Henry?
Wildcat - only 8 days to go, hope your back is feeling better....you should be taking it easy  
Sho - all the best with the cake business.....what a change of career!!
Gill - hope you are resting 
Hope you were all able to enjoy the very sunny weekend.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Glad you enjoyed having your niece and i take it she behaved    Henry is a lot better thanks honey he said to say   his face is still very swollen but is gradually going down every day  
Off to bed now with a nice cup of tea  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Night Night ....  to my Godcats
See ya tomorrow


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68332.msg913565#msg913565


----------

